# Northstar Summer 2007 is ON!



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

So, Northstar stuck to their word after bailing on biking for summer 06.

Who's stoked? I'm for sure getting a season pass and making Northstar a frequent thing this summer. They added 5 new trails and made "Improvements". But when I see it I'll believe it. Redardless, they're open this summer, with races too!

Who's gonna be part of the N* Bomber Crew...? I knew not changing my user title would bring good luck.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I am up for a ride...........


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am up for a ride...........


I am up for you buying us a 6 Pack after the day of riding.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> I am up for you buying us a 6 Pack after the day of riding.


it's about time someone starts buying me a 6 pack.....and not the crummy stuff either....I tired of buying


----------



## jpat (Feb 3, 2005)

*Northstar Press release.....*

I found this press release on their website. Looks like they open on June 29th...

NORTHSTAR-AT-TAHOE™ RESORT TO REOPEN MOUNTAIN BIKE PARK WITH NEW & IMPROVED TECHNICAL TERRAIN, ADDITIONAL LIFT ACCESS

Resort's First Signature Trail, Skills Development Area and a New Jump Park Round Out Challenging Mountain Bike Experience

TRUCKEE, Calif. - March 26, 2007 - After a one-year hiatus, Northstar-at-Tahoe Resort's mountain bike park, the largest in Northern California, will reopen this summer offering five new trail segments, two full new trails, increased lift access with the addition of the Tahoe Zephyr Express, a new jump park, skills development areas, LiveWire, the resort's first signature trail, and much more.

This year, with the addition of the new Tahoe Zephyr Express six-person express chairlift, riders will benefit from the resort's ability to provide more uphill capacity than ever before. Providing access to more than 100 miles of trails, the Gondola Express, Vista Express and Tahoe Zephyr Express chairlifts make it easy for riders to experience the technical downhill and freestyle features they crave.

"We are excited to be reopening the Northstar™ Resort mountain bike park, and pleased to be able to offer our guests enhanced features, new terrain, and better lift access than ever before," said Kyle Crezee, Northstar Resort's mountain bike park manager. "Our goal is to continue to progress the sport of mountain biking and provide riders from intermediate to expert levels with rugged, technical terrain and challenging freestyle features that will keep them coming back for more."

LiveWire, Northstar Resort's first signature trail is scheduled to open mid-summer, permits pending, and will maintain an average of six feet in width, feature a grade ranging between 6 and 9 percent, and will be 1.5 miles long. The trail boasts tabletops and large berms throughout the course of the run, and will be the first fully irrigated mountain bike trail at the resort, helping to prevent dust clouds from erupting as riders make their way down.

New this year, Northstar Resort will also introduce Skills Development Areas, allowing those who want to get started with log and ladder rides to learn in less intimidating fashion as the features are much closer to the ground. A new jump park located at mid-mountain between the bases of the Vista Express and Tahoe Zephyr Express chairlifts will also provide riders with an opportunity to practice their latest tricks.

Northstar Resort's Mountain Bike Park is scheduled to open for the summer season on June 29, 2007, and is scheduled to be open daily, weather and conditions permitting, through September 3 and Friday-Sunday until October 7. Daily operating hours will be 9:30 a.m.-4 p.m.

Helmets are required for all riders, and can be rented along with bikes and other equipment at the resort. Daily lift tickets are required for lift access and can be purchased for $39. Mountain Bike Park season passes will also be available for $229.

For those with a competitive edge, Northstar Resort will again host the Downhill Race Series and the Cross-Country Race Series this summer, open to riders of all ages. Race dates and additional information can be found online at NorthstarAtTahoe.com.

For more information about the Northstar Resort Mountain Bike Park, please visit NorthstarAtTahoe.com or call the Northstar Resort Bike Shop at 530.562.2268.

About Northstar-at-Tahoe Resort

Northstar-at-Tahoe Resort is becoming one of the finest year-round destination mountain resorts in North America, offering snow sport activities including alpine skiing, snowboarding, cross-country skiing and tubing, as well as summer activities including mountain biking, golf, hiking, horseback riding and much more. With 79 trails spread across 2,480 acres, world-class terrain parks, and the new Village at Northstar™ featuring shopping, dining and a 9,000 square foot ice rink, Northstar Resort is fun for all.

Northstar-at-Tahoe Resort is located on Highway 267, just six miles north of Lake Tahoe and six miles south of downtown Truckee. For more information on Northstar Resort, call 1-800-GO-NORTH™ (1.800.466.6784) or visit NorthstarAtTahoe.com.


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

def down for the bomber crew here, im building up the new v10 as we speak :smokin:


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm gonna hit that in late june/early july. Anyone up for a few rides with me?


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Most definetly! Man, even more excited now.

Anyone know if they are going to still to the bike-shop employee deal?? 
Probably not even going to be worth the bother. I'll just get the season pass, it'll work out just as good for as many days as I'm going to be there.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I'm in! Hopefully my truck will be running by then, If not I'll make a significant contribution towards fuel ect. for any one who can squeeze me and my bike in. I'll find a way there, even if it means sucking up to the GF. I might have to rub some bunions on her feet, but I'll be there with my lift ticket.

BTW, what's the Northstar bomber crew?:ihih:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

drakan said:


> I'm gonna hit that in late june/early july. Anyone up for a few rides with me?


I'll for sure be there opening weekend.

They're using the Zephyr express this year? Are you serious?!?!?!?!

Effin SWEET.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's about time someone starts buying me a 6 pack.....and not the crummy stuff either....I tired of buying


Hey. no one said we wouldn't give you money...we just need a legitimate purchasee.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Hows northstar?

Where is it?

lol

I have talked too much yap and ridden jack --- This year I get it done,cuz I will die soon... (no not really.)

Looks gnarly and rough - I have friends in LA, SF and a smattering in between - who do I visit, and what else is close to make a bike trip out of? (local trails, other spots.. etc...)


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> BTW, what's the Northstar bomber crew?:ihih:


Anyone that rides Northstar on a kinda frequent basis. (I was there 12 times Summer of 05).


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Anyone that rides Northstar on a kinda frequent basis. (I was there 12 times Summer of 05).


I rode like 20something times but I am a member of the CTM instead.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

matt said:


> I rode like 20something times but I am a member of the CTM instead.


Props for the Mac Dre avatar.

Definitley hit me up if you ride Northstar though.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Props for the Mac Dre avatar.
> 
> Definitley hit me up if you ride Northstar though.


Cut Throat Mob fo' life! yee haha

Yeah I will be up there for many weeks at a time. If you are up there much you will undoubtedly run into me...:thumbsup:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

matt said:


> Cut Throat Mob fo' life! yee haha
> 
> Yeah I will be up there for many weeks at a time. If you are up there much you will undoubtedly run into me...:thumbsup:


dude hit me up when your going, im taking over my aunts apartment at n*


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Im gonna try to be up there as much as possible. When I go up I'll prob leave friday at lunch and leave sat night or sunday mid day. Im down, we gotta get a shuttle type system down whos driving what weekend so we can car poolieo


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

matt said:


> If you are up there much you will undoubtedly run into me...:thumbsup:


Literally or figurativley....


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Literally or figurativley....


Figuratively...


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

How does Northstar compare to Mammoth???


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

DRTRIDR said:


> How does Northstar compare to Mammoth???


I've never ridden Mammoth, ask kidwoo.


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

I can't wait till Northstar opens. In a weird way, I am thankful that I fractured my thumb this past Thursday and not a few days before opening day of Northstar. Hopefully I'll only miss the first CHDH race as the doc is saying 4 or so weeks to heal.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Raptordude whatup? Yeah we gotta HIT that shizzle this summer! I'll be stayin up by the Hwy20/80 meet up place for most of the summer and can ride on saterday afternoons... might be able to get up there for a week or so before my job starts there... I'll rock the camera equipment a few days and then throw **** DOWN! Haha!:eekster: 

Lets get live on stage!!!:skep: :eekster: :bluefrown: ut: :band: :devil: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

DRTRIDR said:


> How does Northstar compare to Mammoth???


Northstar lacks the pumice. You can leave your rudder at home. But it does get a bit dusty. Maybe a bit more rocky, and more jumps.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

thank gosh, it s about the only time i get to use my DH, as in houston is flat


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

I am down for labor day weekend! Last time i went they had a deal where if you rented a cabin, you got the lift ticket for free! I hope they still have that. North Star is sofa king much fun!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Hey. no one said we wouldn't give you money...we just need a legitimate purchasee.


wink wink.......I can't buy for underagers


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Bobby Peru said:


> I am down for labor day weekend! Last time i went they had a deal where if you rented a cabin, you got the lift ticket for free! I hope they still have that. North Star is sofa king much fun!


Yeah dude Stay and Bike free packages from about $67 bucks. I may be booking a trip late July there.

Yeeeaaaaahhhhhh.

Oh yeah and I friggin forgot my camera equipment and left it at home. No 2007 Sea Otter video...friggin fantastic.....


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Yeah dude Stay and Bike free packages from about $67 bucks.


Is that on the site somewhere? I haven't seen that one. I know that was the deal two years ago...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Internal14 said:


> Is that on the site somewhere? I haven't seen that one. I know that was the deal two years ago...


Yeah its on the site. www.northstarattahoe.com

Click on that Summer Tab.

Live Wire...Hmm sounds like a interesting trail.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

*Lodging & two free multi-ride biking or hiking lift ticket pass per room, per two-night stay. A two night minimum stay is required.*....from the N* website.

So that means $268 for a mandatory two night stay with two people? I guess you could get a third person or four and help manage that one out so it's not too steep on the wallet.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Internal14 said:


> *Lodging & two free multi-ride biking or hiking lift ticket pass per room, per two-night stay. A two night minimum stay is required.*....from the N* website.
> 
> So that means $268 for a mandatory two night stay with two people? I guess you could get a third person or four and help manage that one out so it's not too steep on the wallet.


Yeah we're probably gonna do it, get like 4 people or something. You also get a 15 dollar food coupon so you got lunch covered on that. If SMT is there drinks are on him.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Yeah we're probably gonna do it, get like 4 people or something. You also get a 15 dollar food coupon so you got lunch covered on that. If SMT is there drinks are on him.


I will be up there one weekend for sure....figuring dates...I have many things I am doing this summer


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's about time someone starts buying me a 6 pack.....and not the crummy stuff either....I tired of buying


we had this stuff the other night. mexican import. came in a yellow and silver can. looked like soda. real good. very cheap. if i could only remember the name...


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll probably be up there for around 3 days over the summer, probably during one of the races cause I want to race.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I will be up there one weekend for sure....figuring dates...I have many things I am doing this summer


If it so happens the angry Pirate is there a weekend I happen to be there, I'll buy him a round after riding, just for all the trash talking he endured around New Years. Poor bastad!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Internal14 said:


> If it so happens the angry Pirate is there a weekend I happen to be there, I'll buy him a round after riding, just for all the trash talking he endured around New Years. Poor bastad!


Buy us a round....


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Time to dust off the V-10.

Town:thumbsup: 

N* got pretty beat up over closer of the park. The riders banding together with tons of e-mails made them rethink things. Nice work everybody!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

scabrider said:


> we had this stuff the other night. mexican import. came in a yellow and silver can. looked like soda. real good. very cheap. if i could only remember the name...


*:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA*


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

Cmac said:


> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA CERVEZA CAGUAMA*


thanks. at $10.39 a 30 pack that is a name you want to remember...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's about time someone starts buying me a 6 pack.....and not the crummy stuff either....I tired of buying


REDTAIL
NEWCASTLE
M.B.C. HEFF
Are you driving up there BOB? We are gonna probabley gonna go up for like 3 days sometime this summer!:thumbsup:


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Buy us a round....


Meh...yer too cool and don't take the intraweb beat downs like SMT does/did.

Beer will flow after the first day of riding that's for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> Time to dust off the V-10.
> 
> Town:thumbsup:
> 
> N* got pretty beat up over closer of the park. The riders banding together with tons of e-mails made them rethink things. Nice work everybody!


They said a lot of promising things in their press announcement, do you know if these new trails are confirmed or anything? I'm just wondering where they plopped some of these new trails, like LiveWire.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Ok, to reply to this post. We shall ride our bicycles on LiveWire. Nordy is trying to make an American A-line, so dont **** it up people (dont brake in berms, goddam it dont break at all), and after riding that, we ride sticks and stones, dogbone, and karpiel, then we go and drink. *why pay 7.99 for a 6 pack of "good" beer when you can spend 3 dollars more for AWESOME beer. Caguama nucka, yaddadadthizzle, we drink a 30 of this every night in my dorm. JEA! see you there. my bike is white*


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Cerveza caguama? A caguama is just a 1 litre beer....... :skep: :skep: :skep:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nevermind, after a quick search I found its a POS beer from El Salvador...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Cmac said:


> Ok, to reply to this post. We shall ride our bicycles on LiveWire. Nordy is trying to make an American A-line, so dont **** it up people (dont brake in berms, goddam it dont break at all), and after riding that, we ride sticks and stones, dogbone, and karpiel, then we go and drink. *why pay 7.99 for a 6 pack of "good" beer when you can spend 3 dollars more for AWESOME beer. Caguama nucka, yaddadadthizzle, we drink a 30 of this every night in my dorm. JEA! see you there. my bike is white*


I dunno to get me to do Sticks and Stones I usually need to drink before...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Northstar has closed ther mountain for winter opperations, and, even though snow continues to fall, the winter is over for them. However, there is another event brewing just beyond the horizon that will far outshadow what happend last weekend. As the snow begens to reced to the higher elevations, the Northstar crew will begin to roll out the equipment to prepair for their second season. On June 29th, they will return from their one year hibernation and rock the world of Tahoe MTBking.

*LETS RIDE MUTHA HUCKAS*


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

And per the N* booth at S.O., trays for all lifts so no more effed up bikes at the end of the day. 

Well, unless you go down on one of the 9,478,187,209,999 rocks that are there.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Northstar has closed ther mountain for winter opperations, and, even though snow continues to fall, the winter is over for them. However, there is another event brewing just beyond the horizon that will far outshadow what happend last weekend. As the snow begens to reced to the higher elevations, the Northstar crew will begin to roll out the equipment to prepair for their second season. On June 29th, they will return from their one year hibernation and rock the world of Tahoe MTBking.
> 
> *LETS RIDE MUTHA HUCKAS*


Bike Rack Will be Purchased, We will be training our wrist strength on Solstice, we will be working our asses off to save up money for a season pass and HECKA gas money.

And we will ride Northstar.

Yeeeuuhhh...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

I was up for the last weekend of the ski season. the stadium jump and the berms before it were already free of snow, as well as alot of the sunny side aspects under the new zepher lift.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Northstar at Tahoe got some pictures up...

Dude, they're actually making new trails! I'm so pumped, this is going to be a long month of June .

Anyway, the pics:









That stunt looks KILLA!









Construction Crew, nice work :thumbsup:









Lookin good.









Yes, we NEED more jumps at Northstar!









Somebody get me a belt, cause I am gonna WHIP that table.

That's all for now, I'll post more as I get em, found em at Northstarattahoe.com


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh its on. Its, ON hos! YEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!
https://www.playlistproject.net/mc/mp3player-othersite.swf?config=https://www.playlistproject.net/mc/config/config_red.xml&mywidth=435&myheight=270&playlist_url=https://www.playlistproject.net/loadplaylist.php?playlist=8005213
<img src=https://www.playlistproject.net/mc/images/create_red.jpg border=0><img src=https://www.playlistproject.net/mc/images/launch_red.jpg border=0><img src=https://www.playlistproject.net/mc/images/get_red.jpg border=0>


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

that first pic are of the jibs and drops from the burton stash...it'll be dope if they let us ride that sh*t


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Looking sweet for the summer, might even try to be up there twice over the summer.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh something is actually happing!!!!! biking might be a reality this year


----------



## tahoebomber15 (Apr 23, 2007)

im goint to race as much as i can over their


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

oh its goin down for sure


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I will be in Tahoe the July 2nd to 6th/7th. Looking to go hit N* and someone to ride with. oh,I am good for a round or 2


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

> Cut Throat Mob fo' life!


Cut Throat? You should be Big Ocean with that avatar.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

i guess i better start putting the bike back together...... and get my shock back from Push..


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> I will be in Tahoe the July 2nd to 6th/7th. Looking to go hit N* and someone to ride with. oh,I am good for a round or 2


A round or two? More like 4 or 5.

Nah but seriously, if we bail on CMC (Which we may do) we will for sure ride with you, should your bike be problems free....


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Its goin down ladies. I'm pushin g for my mom to take me up to my job a little early to throw down some seriosu **** at Teh Star. I feel some fuking BIG **** is gonna be pulled. LETS RIDE!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Its goin down ladies. I'm pushin g for my mom to take me up to my job a little early to throw down some seriosu **** at Teh Star. I feel some fuking BIG **** is gonna be pulled. LETS RIDE!


Dawg, chill out, they're just pictures....


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey but its still mad phatness dawgy.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

I'll be there the 6th. I'll give you the nickel tour. make sure to torque everything down before you go.......


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Gypsy
http://northstarattahoe.com/summer/bike-gallery.asp


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Looking sick.

PS- Ryan you going to CHDH this weekend and still camping out? I am......


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

novato kid said:


> Gypsy
> http://northstarattahoe.com/summer/bike-gallery.asp


Heres the pics


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

more


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

matt said:


> Looking sick.
> 
> PS- Ryan you going to CHDH this weekend and still camping out? I am......


I am still going, I'll be there around 8 or 9 tomorrow. I am still not sure if I am camping yet. Are you camping?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

novato kid said:


> I am still going, I'll be there around 8 or 9 tomorrow. I am still not sure if I am camping yet. Are you camping?


Yeah I am camping out. I'm gona try and be there around the same time tomorrow.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Ugh, this is torture!

Is it June 29th yet?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

rock thingy


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Aye Ryan I found some pics of the race last weekend./

Go here

http://www2.snapfish.com/groupview/...pid=1673902/groupownerid=97029926/t_=97543231

I think you have to register but there are pics of us pretty quick there in the slideshow


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

2 Weeks Away!


I got my Season Pass.

This is actually going to be a really long 2 weeks...


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Gonna be there on the 2nd.. Anyone up for a ride 2nd-3rd? I'm on the rainbow brite haro, lol


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> 2 Weeks Away!
> 
> I got my Season Pass.
> 
> This is actually going to be a really long 2 weeks...


I hate you for reminding me. lol


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

you think i could ride my new hartail there or should i just bring my yeti 4x, i dont have dh rig


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

drakan said:


> Gonna be there on the 2nd.. Anyone up for a ride 2nd-3rd? I'm on the rainbow brite haro, lol


I will be there all that week.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

so how is it .... i neeed to know im not in cali at the mooment and want to see if it became good or not so good


----------



## BunkerKing (Mar 18, 2007)

2 more weeks...


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

I still need to buy my season pass.

I'll be there like all the time though, and probably the whole week after opening day and whatnot, and then some.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

desmo13 said:


> I will be there all that week.


Cool, I kinda want to meet you, after seeing posts of ya on MTBR.. :thumbsup:
You seem like a nice guy.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

drakan said:


> Gonna be there on the 2nd.. Anyone up for a ride 2nd-3rd? I'm on the rainbow brite haro, lol


I'll be up there Monday too.
Either be on the polished Ventana Bruja, or the giant green Cuervo.
Riding with a guy on a White VP-Free.
I'll beon the lookout for a rainbow Haro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Anyone know what the race course will be on that Sunday, July 1st? Which trails are going to get cut off? Kinda sucks that they throw a race in there on opening weekend...ahh well..I'll ride Boonies all day!


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

cant wait..i just ordered all my parts for my build today just for northstar. I hope it's gonna be better than the last time they were open. It's gonnna be b*tchinnnn!!


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

rmbnick said:


> you think i could ride my new hartail there or should i just bring my yeti 4x, i dont have dh rig


I'd definetely ride the 4x, you will wish you had more travel though. I took a run 2 years ago down lower karpiel on my old hardrock=not fun.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

matt said:


> I still need to buy my season pass.
> 
> I'll be there like all the time though, and probably the whole week after opening day and whatnot, and then some.


Are you planning on going up any time before opening day, did you end up going last week?
Ill be up there from opening day to my birthday, July 5 and then heading to infineon the next day.   
Unfortunetely that damn dmv wont let me get my license until July 13, because I only sceduled an appointment a month ahead of time instead of 2 months. After that day, it will be northstar every other day alternating with whistler.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Dang, I may be talking 7-8... Might not be able to make it on the 2nd. But it will either be the 30-1 or the 7-8. I have to drive my dad to work, lol.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

novato kid said:


> Are you planning on going up any time before opening day, did you end up going last week?
> Ill be up there from opening day to my birthday, July 5 and then heading to infineon the next day.
> Unfortunetely that damn dmv wont let me get my license until July 13, because I only sceduled an appointment a month ahead of time instead of 2 months. After that day, it will be northstar every other day alternating with whistler.


Yeah I'm probably going to go up early next week and hope to stay for atleast a week, and I did go up last week.

Sucks for you son.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

drakan said:


> Dang, I may be talking 7-8... Might not be able to make it on the 2nd. But it will either be the 30-1 or the 7-8. I have to drive my dad to work, lol.


Bummer draken, looking forward to hook up with some mtbr people.

On another note, I might also go out there 1 day with no bike, just to shoot photo's

Will wear the brown MTBR shirt, desert camo boonie. anyone riding come snag me, tell me what you want for some shots.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Internal14 said:


> Anyone know what the race course will be on that Sunday, July 1st? Which trails are going to get cut off? Kinda sucks that they throw a race in there on opening weekend...ahh well..I'll ride Boonies all day!


The 2005 Race Course Cut off the Following Trails:

Upper Karpiel and Upper Dog Bone
Mid Speed Control, Mid Karpiel and Mid Dogbone
Lower Karpiel and Lower "STD"
Zig Zag ending for all

A vast majority of Vista Access is usually cut off, I don't know what they're doing for this year though.

As for opening day, who wants to make a riding crew?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> The 2005 Race Course Cut off the Following Trails:
> 
> Upper Karpiel and Upper Dog Bone
> Mid Speed Control, Mid Karpiel and Mid Dogbone
> ...


Because they are building new trails that they are trying to establish as "signature trails"
(Like when you thiink whistler you think of a-line, so they want you to think northstar(not rocks and dust) but their new signature trail) they will probably have the race on one of the new trails to help "establish" itself. Just my guess, but if they keep the old course I remember there being an expert and beginer course. 
Also, I am down for a riding group, just look for the glowing green sunday.
--Ryan


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

novato kid said:


> Because they are building new trails that they are trying to establish as "signature trails"
> (Like when you thiink whistler you think of a-line, so they want you to think northstar(not rocks and dust) but their new signature trail) they will probably have the race on one of the new trails to help "establish" itself. Just my guess, but if they keep the old course I remember there being an expert and beginer course.
> Also, I am down for a riding group, just look for the glowing green sunday.
> --Ryan


Dude it'll be Christmas Day at Northstar opening day.

My friend rides a Red Sunday, I ride a Green Weyless, and you roll a Green Sunday...

Honestly though, it WILL be like Christmas cause Northstar will finally be open.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

i'll be up there early opening day... with my now sublime green Kona... so it will be like 
x-mas...and i am going to reserve the room tomarrow morning...


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

Tim F. said:


> I'm in! Hopefully my truck will be running by then, If not I'll make a significant contribution towards fuel ect. for any one who can squeeze me and my bike in. I'll find a way there, even if it means sucking up to the GF. I might have to rub some bunions on her feet, but I'll be there with my lift ticket.
> 
> BTW, what's the Northstar bomber crew?:ihih:


Tim, I'll be heading to Northstar once or twice a month and I'm looking for someone to help share the gas cost and you won't have to rub my feet, I'll be leaving from San Jose or Mountain View. PM me and we should hit something up in SC or Demo sometime.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

DraVen said:


> i'll be up there early opening day... with my now sublime green Kona... so it will be like
> x-mas...and i am going to reserve the room tomarrow morning...


I'll PM you my info and our gameplan.

Lemme know if theres breakfast included or if there is a fridge in the room.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, confirmed. It's gonna be 7th and 8th for me. I'm CAMPING, lol.


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

figured this would be an ok place to ask: how beginner/intermediate friendly is Northstar? My buddy has a cabin not more than 20 minutes away and we'd love to try it. I've snowboarded there, never biked though...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

They have firetrails which are the most begginner friendly and good for newbies to have fun on.

I gotta say though, once you enter the Single Tracks (Whether it be Blue Square, Black Diamond, Double Black Diamond) they really are for advanced riders. I've had fun on Blue Squares, and I would reccomend them if you want to be adventurous, but for some reason a few blue squares I have been on have a tricky section here and there.

The Woods, Deer Trail would be good to start out on.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

there should be a fridge its one of there studio condos..so it says a fully equiped kitchen and the lady @ N* said we have a BBQ grill too i'll call in tyhe morning about the breakfast..


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> They have firetrails which are the most begginner friendly and good for newbies to have fun on.
> 
> I gotta say though, once you enter the Single Tracks (Whether it be Blue Square, Black Diamond, Double Black Diamond) they really are for advanced riders. I've had fun on Blue Squares, and I would reccomend them if you want to be adventurous, but for some reason a few blue squares I have been on have a tricky section here and there.
> 
> The Woods, Deer Trail would be good to start out on.


So pretty much no matter the skill level there'll be something there? I can tech a little tech riding, just nothing super serious. I'm getting pumped thinking about it though


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

raptordude.. there is no breakfast. but we do have a kitchen so bring the eggs...lol


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

DraVen said:


> raptordude.. there is no breakfast. but we do have a kitchen so bring the eggs...lol


Full size kitchen? This trip is going to be off the HOOK!

I'm sporting a Costco Sized box of Frosted Flakes, and a Gallon of Milk.

Maybe a 6 Pack of Fat Tire.


----------



## fpiston (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello everyone
I´m from Spain and I´m new in Davis, CA. I like practice endurance and downhill. I don´t meet anybody here and I am looking for somebody to go to Northsatar at tahoe. Is somebody of the Davis-Sacramento area?. 
Thank you very much


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

¿Donde viviste en España? Voy a vivir y estudiar alla por 9 meses durante el año proximo en Zaragoza.


----------



## fpiston (Jun 12, 2007)

Yo soy the Cordoba, en sur cerca de Sevilla.

Encantado

Es correcto escribir en Español en este foro?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Sevilla parece muy bonito. Quiero viajar alla durante mi viaje. 

No se si es permitido, pero podemos, jajaja.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> They said a lot of promising things in their press announcement, do you know if these new trails are confirmed or anything? I'm just wondering where they plopped some of these new trails, like LiveWire.


 Yeah they have hired Asa Salas to work trail crew. I think she will do a good job becauase she knows what's up. They got some people that ride DH building trails again thank god. Forrest Philpot was the last good trail builder there after the original DH crew left in 2001. I think alot of the dead weight is gone from the company now. You would be surprised how many people at that mountain NEVER wanted to see the program succeed. I know where most of the new trails are going, but I think it will be better at this point just leave it a surprise. I am just glad to see that all the hard work that John Percy, Shawn Highbarger (builders of Dog Bone) Forrest Philpot, Myself, Dan Warren and many liftys throughout the years (Who built pretty much the rest) not go to waste.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Sevilla parece muy bonito. Quiero viajar alla durante mi viaje.
> 
> No se si es permitido, pero podemos, jajaja.


callense inchis vatosss


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

fpiston....check your private messages.


----------



## systmrocks99 (Jan 1, 2005)

Check out the new 07 trail map. :thumbsup: 
http://northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/mtn-biking-map.asp


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

gab26 said:


> Tim, I'll be heading to Northstar once or twice a month and I'm looking for someone to help share the gas cost and you won't have to rub my feet, I'll be leaving from San Jose or Mountain View. PM me and we should hit something up in SC or Demo sometime.


Hell ya!!, Check your PM.:yesnod:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Are you KIDDING me?










I'm gonna go INSANE!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> callense inchis vatosss


¿Que te pasa ESEEEEEEEEE? As no manches vamos por las tortas con el siñor patrón!!!! Aguelaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Can any of you kids who have done the Star before give a write up on the trails you've experienced (in English por favor)? That would be wicked cool.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> callense inchis vatosss


voy a chingar tu padre por el culo


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Kevin G said:


> Can any of you kids who have done the Star before give a write up on the trails you've experienced (in English por favor)? That would be wicked cool.


From my experience:
Dog Bone- It is in my opinion the most challenging of the trails at north star, very rocky, a few drops here and there and if I remember correctly 1 or 2 jumps. The lower part of the trail is definetely the hardest on the mountain.
Karpiel- Very fun trail, rocky, rooty, dusty, and did I say rocky? Just like dog bone the lower part is harder than the upper part. I think the lower karpiel rock garden is referred to as the "vietnam" section, which is really fun because you can drop into it. The last part of it however is really fun with the berms and then the stadium jump which is just a big single step down.
Sticks and Stones- Longer then the other trails, rocky some jumps, many blown out berms rocky, rocky, and dusty. There were also a few log rides, and a couple of drops.
Flameout-lame, easy, good for beginners looking to step it up a bit, a couple of uphills
Pho Dog- fun trail to take after sticks and stones, has a ladder or two, and a double that is preety fun.
Speed Control-Very open trail, fast, some booter step down jumps, a double, just a fun trail.
Sinous/upper flameout- good trails to take and then merge into karpiel, the top section of karpiel is preety flat.
Boondocks- Some drops, some rocks, dusty, some bigger drops, fun trail. It wasn't ridden as much last year because they didn't have the lift that brought you straight to it.

Gypsy, Livewire, big trees and little trees are all new, so well have to wait and see for those.

Edit: Just heard that Livewire has not even been started and boondocks has been re-routed about 1/3 of the way down and there will be some new wood features on it.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

Going to ride there at least once this summer to see if those people really made improvements end since they bailed 06 to build a gayass hotel


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Livewire begins tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

asa said:


> Livewire begins tomorrow:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

asa said:


> Livewire begins tomorrow:thumbsup:


Nice Asa. Sorry I haven't got back to you I have been out on deployment a lot.
I should be there for opening weekend. Did you find a place to live yet?


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah! Condo baby!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Its on.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> voy a chingar tu padre por el culo


le voy a dar palo a tu mama mientras duerme, y a tu papa lo pondre a prostituirse en la condesa


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks - nice write up. So are the blue trails all fire roads? Worth hitting at all?



novato kid said:


> From my experience:
> Dog Bone- It is in my opinion the most challenging of the trails at north star, very rocky, a few drops here and there and if I remember correctly 1 or 2 jumps. The lower part of the trail is definetely the hardest on the mountain.
> Karpiel- Very fun trail, rocky, rooty, dusty, and did I say rocky? Just like dog bone the lower part is harder than the upper part. I think the lower karpiel rock garden is referred to as the "vietnam" section, which is really fun because you can drop into it. The last part of it however is really fun with the berms and then the stadium jump which is just a big single step down.
> Sticks and Stones- Longer then the other trails, rocky some jumps, many blown out berms rocky, rocky, and dusty. There were also a few log rides, and a couple of drops.
> ...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> Thanks - nice write up. So are the blue trails all fire roads? Worth hitting at all?


My favorite difficulty is a single black diamond, the doubles require a lot of work (Minus Upper Karpiel)

As for the Blue Square, I can really only reccomend The Woods and Deer Trail.

But yes, there are single track blue squares.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

@ 12:01 a.m. I hope! Comeon time's ticking! hurry!

hehehe..just kidding...any idea of how long they are planning it to take?

Id be up for half day of riding and half day of throwing dirt on July 2nd(Monday) if at all possible? 
ASA do you know whom I should contact about that?


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, liability prevents the utilization of volunteers Livewire will take a while, since we are determined to do it right. I am thinking August, but that is just my guess.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

dammm them lawyers!!


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Sick....my brother and I area headed up to N* next weekend (6/30-7/1). I'll have the camera gear, a new camera body, and some ideas for taking shots.

I called up there, but does anyone know N*'s policy on letting camera guys/hikers on the lifts?

Oh yeah, if you want to shoot while we're out there shoot me a PM/Email so we can set something up.

I'm hoping for some really sick shots and good times!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

BLS439 said:


> Sick....my brother and I area headed up to N* next weekend (6/30-7/1). I'll have the camera gear, a new camera body, and some ideas for taking shots.
> 
> I called up there, but does anyone know N*'s policy on letting camera guys/hikers on the lifts?
> 
> ...


You will have to buy a ticket that's all. Don't offer up any shots to N* they have a habit of using images without consent or payment. The old "well you were on OUR mountain" outlook.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> You will have to buy a ticket that's all. Don't offer up any shots to N* they have a habit of using images without consent or payment. The old "well you were on OUR mountain" outlook.


Actually Northstar offers free scenic lift rides. So I think you can just ride up the lift and walk around and take pictures.


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Actually Northstar offers free scenic lift rides. So I think you can just ride up the lift and walk around and take pictures.


They do? I could have sworn you still needed a pass..like $10 bucks or something


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Playing phone tag with the media coordinator. I'm not thinking I'll need a pass and like H*ll they are going to use my shots for free/without my express written consent. Copyright lawyers and cheap and N* would be a cool place to own. 

Anyway, I think this is going to work out. Sounds like Vietnam area may be good for some shots.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

liquidsystm said:


> They do? I could have sworn you still needed a pass..like $10 bucks or something


http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/top10-value.asp

Value #1.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

BLS439 said:


> Sounds like Vietnam area may be good for some shots.


I'll be sure to drop into it for you. Just make sure you have it on rapid fire in case I fall and break my neck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

1 Week Away...

Debating on what style Season Pass photo I should take.

Thizz Face anyone?


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/top10-value.asp
> 
> Value #1.


That is single trip I'm pretty sure. Best place to shot is coming down Vista. I even know how to time it so that you can shoot a rider ALMOST all the way down Karpiel. I would pay the ticket price so you can ride the lift up and down all day. Cover more ground! Remember the bitter taste of poor quality far outlasts the sweet smell of a low price. Get yourself out of the dust and shoot from the lift. Your photos will come out better and your equipment will thank you. It's REALLY dry here this year!


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

*The Beard rides the Boardwalk*

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=274049&stc=1&d=1182561377
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=274050&stc=1&d=1182561416
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=274051&stc=1&d=1182561416


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

^^^What trail is that on?


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Big Trees. Brand new:thumbsup:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> le voy a dar palo a tu mama mientras duerme, y a tu papa lo pondre a prostituirse en la condesa


yo vendé tu hermanita a esclavitud despues de chingandola tan duro que su conchita ya es mas grande que mi bici, y la hice comerlo mi jugo en frente de tu mama mientras ella lloró uno rasgón.


----------



## xdbpxd (May 18, 2004)

ASA... that trail is siiiccckk... do you have anymore pictures of some of the new stuff??


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh my god...soo sick.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Dats my new office space fools!


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

*For those who like to stay on the ground...*

Same section, alternate line.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=274164&stc=1&d=1182618288


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Asa,so how many new trails are there/will there be? This one is not named on the map, nor is the one in the pic'c called log jam. That has to be the sickest beard ever!


----------



## Slack_er (Aug 20, 2006)

asa said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=274049&stc=1&d=1182561377
> http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=274050&stc=1&d=1182561416
> http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=274051&stc=1&d=1182561416


  :madmax: That's pretty sad covering up all those beautiful rocks.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

I can't comment too much on the new trail from the pictures, but that guy's beard rocks! Can we get more shots of that?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

supermachete said:


> Asa,so how many new trails are there/will there be? This one is not named on the map, nor is the one in the pic'c called log jam. That has to be the sickest beard ever!


The ladder trail is called big trees, it starts to the right of sticks and stones and flows into it. Look at the map again. Also, I am just guessing, but the log jam is probably on gypsy? I guess will all find out in 6 days.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

good eye. hey novato kid we should take turns car pooling w/raptor dude since we all live in the same area. My knee should be good to go by the 12th of july.....


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

BillT said:


> I can't comment too much on the new trail from the pictures, but that guy's beard rocks! Can we get more shots of that?


Come on up! Buy him a shot of Tequilla at the Rubicon and he might let you touch it


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

supermachete said:


> good eye. hey novato kid we should take turns car pooling w/raptor dude since we all live in the same area. My knee should be good to go by the 12th of july.....


Sounds good. I'm in Hawaii July 10-17th, but after that I am so down to haul up there and rip it up.

My car can fit 3 people and 3 DH bikes.

Here's the Marin Crew:
Me
Leddzepp4life
Novato Kid
Supermachete

Here's the vehicle listing:
Toyota 4Runner with 3 Bike Sportworks
Honda Element with 3 Bike Roof Thule
(If Available) Toyota Tundra with....6 bike carrying capacity (But its Leddzepp's Dad's car)

I'm down to drive, I know Tom sports a sweet Element that can carry 3 bikes up top. Tom, does that thing have a hitch rack? If so I can slap my bike rack on there too.

I'm totally down to make a Carpool, will start figuring on dates but I plan on going a lot, I'm sure you guys have no complaints though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

what size hitch mount is it? cause I'm getting one soon.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

supermachete said:


> what size hitch mount is it? cause I'm getting one soon.


Its a 2" Mount.

We could always just get the Tundra too.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

i'm up in tahoe now and have been for like a week.

N* will be interesting with all that traffic. the trails are incredibly dusty for this early in the year sucky winter. gnarly fire raging in south lake too. 

anyway ill see you all up here friday. i plan to be at N* friday-the following wednesday or so... then be back up in tahoe about a week later for another week or more. peace


----------



## GravityD (Jun 3, 2007)

Got news today Tahoe wild fire hope nobody gets hurt.

http://www.kcra.com/news/13560870/detail.html


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

GravityD said:


> Got news today Tahoe wild fire hope nobody gets hurt.
> 
> http://www.kcra.com/news/13560870/detail.html


Just so you are all prepared it's VERY smoky up here. Hard to breath. I will update throughout the week. The smoke is blowing northeast as of yesterday, and Mt Rose was pretty bad on my road ride yesterday. One more ridge and it's blowing right over the mountain.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

the fire is not good. hope everyone in the south is good. i will be at n* for about 5 days end of july some time


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.kcra.com/video/13562253/index.html?source=

Damn not good here folks! N* is just fine but the air sucks.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Yup, pretty smokey up here on the mountain. But the first two tables on Livewire are done!!!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

I just thought of how bad this is going to F up the lake period! This is not just a forest burning... It's homes, boats, cars, and all the toys people up here have. To top it off you put a fire out with loooooooooooooots of water. Guess where all that contaminated water is going to end up... That's right... IN THE LAKE!!! The outcome of this fire will make history I bet. Makes me glad not to be a cog in the wheel that is wrecking that place anymore. This has been the prediction of many over the years. And they just keep building.:madman:


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, not to be selfish, but I really hope everything pans out as well as it can for everyone who lives or plays up there. Tahoe is a great area whether you live there or visit.

I'm hoping prevailing winds come through and blows some of that smoke out.

I'm really looking forward to this weekend and just got everything all squared away.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

BLS439 said:


> Well, not to be selfish, but I really hope everything pans out as well as it can for everyone who lives or plays up there. Tahoe is a great area whether you live there or visit.
> 
> I'm hoping prevailing winds come through and blows some of that smoke out.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this weekend and just got everything all squared away.


more winds = bigger more out of control fire that will demolish more things up in tahoe.

with that aside anybody know what runs the race is gonna be on? same as always i imagine


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> more winds = bigger more out of control fire that will demolish more things up in tahoe.


That make s me sound completely ignorant doesn't it? I guess I got bad info from the news today...I heard that it was contained and almost out as of posting that comment. I figured with the fire extinguished the winds could help clear up the area. Hoping the best for everyone!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Damnit thats gotta suck! Yeah the lake is gonna get ass ****ed by this god damn humans.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

The air was pretty decent on the mountain today. The word is that we are aiming to have the top section of Livewire done this weekend:thumbsup: No promises though!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a 3 bike carrier on a 2" reciever looking forward to N*, Dville & Reno this year. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

asa said:


> The air was pretty decent on the mountain today. The word is that we are aiming to have the top section of Livewire done this weekend:thumbsup: No promises though!


With the irrigation system or without? Props on working so fast on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

my gramps in across highway 89 and he says there slowly getting down the flames. he was evaciuated and was let back into today


----------



## POE Racing (May 30, 2007)

asa said:


> Livewire begins tomorrow:thumbsup:


I am brigning my four wheel bike up this weekend. Are there some trails I am going to be able to rip? I am hoping that Livewire is going to be fourcross friendly.
~Eric


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Livewire will be plenty wide when it is done.


----------



## POE Racing (May 30, 2007)

Will any other trails be even kinda wide enough? You would be surprised how much I can squeeze trough. Anyway, I will be there friday if anyone is down to help me scout some trails.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Gypsy should be wide enough in most spots. Big Trees may be possible too. Also, some of the stuff at the top, and most of Flameout might work for you.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

POE Racing said:


> Will any other trails be even kinda wide enough? You would be surprised how much I can squeeze trough. Anyway, I will be there friday if anyone is down to help me scout some trails.


You could ride sinuous, the upper part of flameout, and probably speed control. You might be able to ride gypsy as well? 
Also, does anyone know what time the shop at northstar is open to tommorow, I am going to get my season pass to avoid the lines on Friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> I have a 3 bike carrier on a 2" reciever looking forward to N*, Dville & Reno this year. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


You carry the bikes, and I have the new camp trailer  (sleeps 8 if you like cuddling)

Looks like my week in Tahoe is going to be canceled. The cabin we stay at is safe, but I do not feel right going up to recreate when people are suffering.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

:idea: Wonder will N* allow camping in the parking lot :ihih:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> :idea: Wonder will N* allow camping in the parking lot :ihih:


Are you really that desperate?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> You carry the bikes, and I have the new camp trailer  (sleeps 8 if you like cuddling)
> 
> Looks like my week in Tahoe is going to be canceled. The cabin we stay at is safe, but I do not feel right going up to recreate when people are suffering.


u mind is in the right spot. i might have to do a saveur run to my granpas up therek


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

I've tried searching for info but came up with nothing.... So, how are the fires going to affect opening day? I was planning on driving up from Los Angeles early Friday morning?!?! Any news/help would be appreciated.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Bobby Peru said:


> I've tried searching for info but came up with nothing.... So, how are the fires going to affect opening day? I was planning on driving up from Los Angeles early Friday morning?!?! Any news/help would be appreciated.


I heard the smoke is barely noticable in the truckee area right now, but that could change with the wind. By looking at the webcams you should be good to go. I hope no one on here lost any property in the fire, my prayers go out to those that did.


----------



## xdbpxd (May 18, 2004)

novato kid said:


> I heard the smoke is barely noticable in the truckee area right now, but that could change with the wind. By looking at the webcams you should be good to go. I hope no one on here lost any property in the fire, my prayers go out to those that did.


Yea, i live and truckee and have been over at N*... the smoke is not that noticable, at all. Should be ok for the weekend.... i hope


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info... please keep me/us posted!


----------



## xdbpxd (May 18, 2004)

....Another clear perfect day up here ((truckee) no smoke effect


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Uhhhh tomorrow is gonna be off da hook....

Look for me and my friend,

Me:
Wearing: Grey Sombio Shorts and a Brown Sombrio Jersey
Riding: Green Weyless 67
On my Dome: Black and Red 661 Flight Helmet

My Friend:
Wearing: Black Shorts and a Red Fox Jersey
Riding: Red Iron Horse Sunday
On his dome: Blue and White Giro MadMax

Give us a hollar if you see me and my friend, lets get a ROLL CALL goin!


----------



## crazyMTBkid (Dec 15, 2004)

im gunna be up there on tuesday and wednesday. im going to be riding a bluish/greyish planet x splitail, not the greatest bike for northstar but i wasnt able to get a dh ride together in time so it will work.


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Up there sat/sun, stayin in the village, and lookin like paparazzi!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Mother FBEEPER! I wont roll! ****! I wanna shred that **** SO MUCH! Have a BAWL you guys and take some video! I'll be up there next weekend hopefuly.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll be there Sunday and Monday. Sunday is dedicated to gettign a few buddies intot eh hill for their first time ever DHing. Should be uhhh...interesteing to say the least.

I'll be rollen on my polished Ventana Bruja w/Totem.
A buddy of mine will be on my Large Green Cuervo w/888 for Sunday.

In the group Sunday will be a Back Cuervo, Green Cuervo, Silver Bruja, White VP-Free, grey-metalic Cuervo, and one other that I'm forgeting what he's riding on...oh yeah I think an Iron Horsie of some sort.

Camping at Donner Sunday night. If anyone else is stop by for some brews!

Come monday though, it'll be me on the green Cuervo and another buddy on a white 
VP-Free.

Ahhhhhhhh....N* is upon us folks! Get out the dust masks and lets hit it!


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

Ill be up there saturday and ill be racing sunday

i ride a cannondale gemini with a super t on and ill probaly be wearing grey board short and a presure suit


----------



## wickedracin (Jun 20, 2006)

*Wicked Crew at NS*

Part of the Wicked crew will be at NS on Saturday if you see us say hello... If we are hanging around the WR Chevy Avalanche (Black with WR stickers) stop by for a beer..... 
"must be of age, and alway drink responsably... yad.. yad.." 

Me... Polished Vpfree, red and black deviant helmet
Mario.. Yellow Bullit, blue and white Giro
Jason... Black Big Hit, gray and Black deviant
Josh... Gold Bullit, Red and Silver deviant

and of course we will be rockin the Daulrailleur, thats a big give away... :thumbsup:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I will be there thurs and maybe friday. Blue Kumicho, and glowing red brake rotors. the slow guy you will be yelling at.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

desmo13 said:


> I will be there thurs and maybe friday. Blue Kumicho, and glowing red brake rotors. the slow guy you will be yelling at.


break dragging foo!


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

they got a video of the new park up with some of the northstar building crew riding. I thought one of their goals were to make the trails less dusty?

http://northstarattahoe.com/summer/index.asp#


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

My buddy vexhex called me from a chair on the lift this morning. He said the trails are dusty, so bring your goggles. But the smoke is not an issue. He said there's a decent crowd of people there now.

My wife and I are heading up after work today.

Oh yeah, n* is accepting donations for the Angora Fire. Vexhex brought some clothes and pet food. I'm bringing some baby clothes.

If you're going to n*, you might want to consider bringing some goods.

damon


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Going to support fire relief with some needed tourism dollars also. 

Where in lake tahoe is a good DH shop with jerseys/shorts?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> Going to support fire relief with some needed tourism dollars also.
> 
> Where in lake tahoe is a good DH shop with jerseys/shorts?


Olympic bike shop in tahoe city


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

Ha, vexhex just called from N* to ask me to bring his 2.7 tire. He said the new trails are pretty loose.

Time to bring those old-school 2.7 and 3.0s out of the attic!

damon


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

liquidsystm said:


> they got a video of the new park up with some of the northstar building crew riding. I thought one of their goals were to make the trails less dusty?
> 
> http://northstarattahoe.com/summer/index.asp#


Whoo-whoo! Some real jumps at N*!!! But hey, what were those two ramps at the very end of the video? Right after the guy almost bails dropping the log ride? (Big boxed in ramp on the left and a smaller one on the right.) Gaps? Drops? What's the story there?


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

Surfinguru said:


> Whoo-whoo! Some real jumps at N*!!! But hey, what were those two ramps at the very end of the video? Right after the guy almost bails dropping the log ride? (Big boxed in ramp on the left and a smaller one on the right.) Gaps? Drops? What's the story there?


those ramps look huge!

d


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Those are the road gaps for the 'stash' snowboard stuff.


Would be nice if they let us use them.

The little one is little and the big one is worthy.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Ah damn woo...bringing me down. No chance of incorporation then eh? Those look so sick!


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

The run in is actually pretty gnarly.

Bunch of rocks that would need to be torn out which then brings into question the effect on the snowboard park.......which brings more visits in a week than the entire bike park does all summer.


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

Surfinguru said:


> Whoo-whoo! Some real jumps at N*!!! But hey, what were those two ramps at the very end of the video? Right after the guy almost bails dropping the log ride? (Big boxed in ramp on the left and a smaller one on the right.) Gaps? Drops? What's the story there?


those are the log jibs from the burton stash during the winter...over the winter I wondered if they would let mtn bikers ride on it...guess that video answers my question


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll be there next weekend.. And damn I am ready!
Got my bike today, and putting it together tomorrow morning.. gonna be fking sweetizzleeez.


----------



## redstripe (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll be there monday and tuesday by myself if anybody can show me around pm me!!!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Uhhhh tomorrow is gonna be off da hook....
> 
> Look for me and my friend,
> 
> ...


Did I ride Livewire/Gypsy & Boondocks with you on Saturday? I was on a black 'zonic gravity and my friend was on a black ventana cuervo. We rode out to boondoggle and watched that guy case the loose dirt jump in the woods. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The Northstar Opening Weekend Report:

The New Trails:

Gypsy: If you ask me, Gypsy was kinda disappointing. Its REALLY dry, loose and powdery. The trail itself has a lot of flow and fun elements, but they are all killed by the really loose and powdery terrain. Every berm slows you down, when you want to keep speed and continue through. The jumps and some of the elements are a little bit of a waste since its so loose. Overall, its a really nice trail with not so prime conditions right now. 

LiveWire: This trail is super smooth and a whole lot of fun, it will keep you itching to ride the whole thing when its done. It has 3 super wide, super smooth tables that are placed a little too close together. The trail is fast and speedy. The irrigation system needs some work though.

The Old Trails:
All those sick trails you loved in 05 are super prime and dope right now:
Sticks n Stones
Dog Bone
Karpiel

Pho Dog got a rework, but its a little powdery, the more people ride it the better it rolls.

Speed Control got a overhaul and rides really nice now, a lot more flowy with not so much pedaling.

Boondocks at the top is pretty sweet, the bottom is pretty crappy. Everyone needs to ride it in and pack down the dust!

The very bottom near vista (Zig Zags) are really awesome right now. The stadium jump got turned into a table which I personally don't approve but its pretty sweet regardless.

Overall it was a pretty fun opening weekend. Northstar still needs to work out the kinks but it so far its really fun and awesome, I recommend people going up and ripping Northstar!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Awesome report Rapdude :cornut::cornut: How was the crowd or lack of :thumbsup: You stayin for the week  Looks like i got Mon-Wed off if you'r home.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> The Northstar Opening Weekend Report:
> 
> The New Trails:
> 
> Gypsy: If you ask me, Gypsy was kinda disappointing. Its REALLY dry, loose and powdery.


You have to understand that Gypsy is a brand-new trail. It hasn't been ridden to death like Karpiel for 10 years. It has good potential but ALL trails at rockstar are dry, loose and powdery. Let some riders ride it for a while and soon it will be as loose and rocky as the rest of the trails at N*. :eekster: Already the rock drop landings are getting chopped out (and flat already) just like any feature at N*. It's the terrain, it just doesn't hold up well.

That being said, I thought Gypsy was one of the flowy-er trails I rode last weekend.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Awesome report Rapdude :cornut::cornut: How was the crowd or lack of :thumbsup: You stayin for the week  Looks like i got Mon-Wed off if you'r home.


Hey Dogon..we got there early, about 9:30/10:00 and there was no line at the bottom. Later that day I talked to some guys who spent about 45/60 mins. in line at the bottom just to get to the upper lift. Moral of the story, get there early 

It was a ghost town in the morning on Sat. but by noon or so, there were lines at both upper lifts, about a 10-15 min wait, not too bad. later around 2-3 the lines died off again.

FYI: Saw Paul Bass (Basigotia??) on the lifts so he is not just a world-class dirt jumper but also a DH'er. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Khemical said:


> You have to understand that Gypsy is a brand-new trail. It hasn't been ridden to death like Karpiel for 10 years. It has good potential but ALL trails at rockstar are dry, loose and powdery. Let some riders ride it for a while and soon it will be as loose and rocky as the rest of the trails at N*. :eekster: Already the rock drop landings are getting chopped out (and flat already) just like any feature at N*. It's the terrain, it just doesn't hold up well.
> 
> That being said, I thought Gypsy was one of the flowy-er trails I rode last weekend.


Well I actually kinda liked it, but I was expecting way too much unfortunately.

What that trail needs is a good rainstorm, then send like a 40 person train down it .

Oh yeah Dogon, I will be in Marin for a while, either doing Cougar or Northstar on Friday.

As for Crowds...Friday was chill to the max because we got there BRIGHT and early. Matt showed up like 5 minutes after we got in the parking lot, we were about the 4th gondola up.

Saturday was kind of not too chill but meh...long lines...plus the lift broke down while I was on it...yeah we were hating.

Sunday was chill.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Did I ride Livewire/Gypsy & Boondocks with you on Saturday? I was on a black 'zonic gravity and my friend was on a black ventana cuervo. We rode out to boondoggle and watched that guy case the loose dirt jump in the woods. :thumbsup:


Yeah DUDE you rode with me...Boondocks was NOT chill though.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Khemical said:


> Hey Dogon..we got there early, about 9:30/10:00 and there was no line at the bottom. Later that day I talked to some guys who spent about 45/60 mins. in line at the bottom just to get to the upper lift. Moral of the story, get there early
> 
> It was a ghost town in the morning on Sat. but by noon or so, there were lines at both upper lifts, about a 10-15 min wait, not too bad. later around 2-3 the lines died off again.
> 
> FYI: Saw Paul Bass (Basigotia??) on the lifts so he is not just a world-class dirt jumper but also a DH'er. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the reply. 10-15 is pretty standard i can handle that. Sounds like the opener was a success. :cornut:


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

Livewire is sweet! Can't wait for more jumps.

The more I rode Gypsy, the more I liked it. Definitely going to be a great trail. 

The best part, though, was drinking a beer during the awards ceremony.

damon


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

N* was great! The band Saturday night was awesome. Here's a few pics just to make you drool...


----------



## Jamie @ WickedAdrenaline (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be up there rippn' it tomorrow!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BLS439 said:


> N* was great! The band Saturday night was awesome. Here's a few pics just to make you drool...
> ]


drool....loooks like a ton of fun


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey BLS do you by any chance have some pics of a kid on an SWD in a bright orange helmet? If so could you post up? I thought I saw a flash go off in my face and it could have been you on Gypsy I think?

Thanks!


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

matt said:


> Hey BLS do you by any chance have some pics of a kid on an SWD in a bright orange helmet? If so could you post up? I thought I saw a flash go off in my face and it could have been you on Gypsy I think?
> 
> Thanks!


If it was a little flash then yeah it was me. Do you remember which part of Gypsy? If it was a big tall bright flash it was N*'s photographer. I'll look through my shots.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

BLS439 said:


> If it was a little flash then yeah it was me. Do you remember which part of Gypsy? If it was a big tall bright flash it was N*'s photographer. I'll look through my shots.


It was on Gypsy right before it dips back into the trees I think. You come into it and there is a slight bermish right, then left, etc.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

In SLT right now, safeway parking lot, jumping in on some unsecured wireless connection. Can't wait, riding N* in the morning!


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Daymm.. It's gonna be sweet. less than a week until I'm there!


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

matt said:


> It was on Gypsy right before it dips back into the trees I think. You come into it and there is a slight bermish right, then left, etc.
> 
> Thanks a ton!


Yeah I found the shot, but the actual designated N* photographer got in the way. All I can see is the very top of your bright orange helmet. He moved out of the way with his huge bright studio light about four frames later. Sorry bud.


----------



## Camronz (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing some pics of you hucking that X6 around Drakan. i want to seen some big air and gaps. We have built some things for you back here when you get back.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be heading up there this sat. Pics to come!


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome. I just rode it. So much fun, except I am a n00b, suck and no balls, so I bet I missed the best stuff.

After some exploring, I concentrated on Flameout and the lower sections of Gypsy. I really need to learn to launch of the dropes, even the small ones instead of rolling them.

The place was a ghost town. There were more families up picnicing and old people riding the gondolas than bikers.

Meet up with some bay area peeps, had fun.

Rocks and LOOSE dirt.. and rocks. Never been on that type of terrain, I couldnt keep my front wheel on a berm where I wanted it to be.

Brett hooked up me up by taking 40lbs of pressure out of my forks  that made it better.

Going back friday I think. Doing some 25+ mile XC flume/tahoe rim trail thursday.

Oh, and I discovered DH is no ride to top, pound a beer, ride down no work sport. I was more wasted and sore after a day at N* than I have ever been on any 30+ mile 4000' climb XC rides.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I'll be heading up there this sat. Pics to come!


Hav a blast!!! Dang weddings & stuff getting in the way. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Hows that clock working out


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> Awesome. I just rode it. So much fun, except I am a n00b, suck and no balls, so I bet I missed the best stuff.
> 
> After some exploring, I concentrated on Flameout and the lower sections of Gypsy. I really need to learn to launch of the dropes, even the small ones instead of rolling them.
> 
> ...


 & you wondered why i would ride clipless so you could feel travel. :thumbsup: N* will definitely wake you up to how psychical it really is. Dville is another great one. :cornut:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

dogon, when you coming up to N*, I need my coach


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

Hey Desmo,

Yeah dude, LOOSE doesn't even begin to explain the terrain up there, especially Gypsy. And I totally hear you about burning out. Last weekend was my first trip to a lift assisted park so figured it would be cake. Not at all. My arms were burning after hitting the rock gardens on Karpiel and Dog Bone. Totally wears you out, but completely worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I dont have a camera, and I will most likely be alone riding... Sat+sun, camping.. Who wants to hit a ride with me


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

drakan said:


> I dont have a camera, and I will most likely be alone riding... Sat+sun, camping.. Who wants to hit a ride with me


Im going to be up there this sat. With a group of 4 other guys. We are riding green 7points, Orange Bullit, Yellow V10, and a Haro. Hit me up if you wana ride sat.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah, for sure. I'm on a haro too... can't miss me, lol.
Mint forks, red tires, white wheels, blue frame, orange supercharger.


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

you guys that are rolling up here on the weekends, pm me if you need a place to stay. I have a couch and a lot of floor on the resort.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

somewhere around july 21 im going to be up ther e from sat-wed im going to need some rip buddys


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

We might be back up there Friday to rip it up.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Drakan-We'll be up therer riding Sunday. 2 Ceruvo's,one green, one black...and a white Bullit.
Camping out Sunday night and hitting ait again for half day on Monday.

We'll keep our eyes open for ya.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Right on... I'm getting excited


----------



## Jamie @ WickedAdrenaline (Aug 14, 2006)

Rode N-star on Tues and had a good time. The trail Boondocks is SICK! It was my favorite of the day. There are some NASTY rock gardens on Karpiel and Dog Bone - watch out!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

What N* course would you cats recommend for a DH beginner [done NorCal trails and have been mountain biking for a decade but ain't hit Tahoe yet]? I was tossing around the idea of visiting Kirkwood first but don't know if that would be a waste.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> What N* course would you cats recommend for a DH beginner [done NorCal trails and have been mountain biking for a decade but ain't hit Tahoe yet]? I was tossing around the idea of visiting Kirkwood first but don't know if that would be a waste.


Most of the trails on the lower mtn are a good place to start; woods, deerpath, etc. If you go to the top ride flameout first, it's a blackdiamond but not too steep, just rocky :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> What N* course would you cats recommend for a DH beginner [done NorCal trails and have been mountain biking for a decade but ain't hit Tahoe yet]? I was tossing around the idea of visiting Kirkwood first but don't know if that would be a waste.


Riden Solstice


----------



## Jamie @ WickedAdrenaline (Aug 14, 2006)

I warmed up on Flameout - its not too tough for a black diamond. Maybe start on one of the blues, then hit Flameout. The double blacks mostly seem to have certain spots that are tough - rock gardens, drops - but otherwise are like the single backs. In general N-star is not very steep so the higher rated trails add tough features or nasty rocks. Gypsy wasn't open the day I was there but it should suit you too.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Gypsy actually has a lot of blind elements that you can fall victim to.

If you're hesitant about your riding abilities stick to the Blue Squares. Flameout is a good challenger if you are up for it. Once you step up to Double Blacks you enter trails that include:

Mandatory Drops (Non Rollable)
Mandatory Rock Gardens and Waterfalls (You MUST hit them, no bail outs)
Some jumps that require clearing.

I really want to stress the drops though, in the case of Sticks and Stones there is one drop you cannot roll or take slowly, you gotta send it. Also with Boondocks there is a 10 foot rock drop that is no doubt sick, but if you don't know what you're doing you could end up in the E.R.

Its very tempting to get adventurous and try new stuff there, but be CAREFUL, the trees hide a lot of the tricky terrain. Lower Karpiel, Lower Dogbone both hide some crazy stuff.


----------



## Jamie @ WickedAdrenaline (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll second that about lower Karpiel and Dogbone - those sections were my 2 bails of the day.

I must have missed the 10 footer on Boondocks. I hit everything I saw except the big gap double about 2/3 the way down - I can drop but can't jump too well!

Kevin G - Follow Raptordude's advice. You'll figure out your skill level vs. their trail designagtions pretty quick. Just better to figure it out going easier to harder than the other way 'round.


----------



## Jamie @ WickedAdrenaline (Aug 14, 2006)

*Races at N-star*

Anybody know what trail(s) made up the race course a week or so ago? Any ideas what the future courses will be? cool.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Also with Boondocks there is a 10 foot rock drop that is no doubt sick, but if you don't know what you're doing you could end up in the E.R.


You should end up in math class.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> You should end up in math class.


I dunno, is it more like 5-6 feet? I couldn't really scale it on the spot.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Leaving in 3 hours... Fvcking psyched


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I dunno, is it more like 5-6 feet? I couldn't really scale it on the spot.


It's about 4-5 in my estimate....you could do it twice in row and say you did a 10 footer


----------



## Jamie @ WickedAdrenaline (Aug 14, 2006)

There you go - I did do it twice in a row - my first 10 footer! It was sick. You shoulda seen it.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Khemical said:


> It's about 4-5 in my estimate....you could do it twice in row and say you did a 10 footer


Oh okay, felt kinda bigger then it actually was then.


----------



## redstripe (Jan 8, 2007)

Khemical said:


> It's about 4-5 in my estimate....you could do it twice in row and say you did a 10 footer


One of the guys in the N* bike shop said it was 8', I chuckled when I saw it, probibly 6' at best. Still fun tho. I wanna see someone clear that gap on the lower section of boondocks, with the wooden ramp, I just don't see it possible to get enough speed..

Everyone be advised they are constantly closing down livewire for more construction, yourbest bet would be to get there early and ride it before they start work, last I saw they were making another tabletop where that temporary berm was after the last jump. It goes over a tunnel for gypsy..looked sweat!

I went up there and rented the freeride glory, that thing was HOTT! I gotta get me one of those.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

redstripe said:


> I wanna see someone clear that gap on the lower section of boondocks, with the wooden ramp, I just don't see it possible to get enough speed..
> .


It's easy.

Just pedal.

The upper one is harder.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

boondocks.. i must have missed that one....i'm a beginer and i did a coupe of double black diamonds... upper karpel, pho-dog, upper and lower dag-bone....or maybe i just dont know what im talking about....


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks, kids. Will hit Flameout and find my way from there. It's more not knowing what to expect having never been to a bike park. But yes - I have ridden Solstice (it's basically in my backyard) and LOVE this trail; although I do find bits of it challenging. Will hit Annadel's Burma trails this weekend to get some more rock lovin' in. And I do hit some of China C's backside (Peacock Gap, Oak Ridge) but haven't been to the epic ones like Hitler and the rest [don't know exactly where they is]. If anyone's interested, in front of my house in Fairfax (not far off Drake) I have a very sweet (but fairly short) DH run. PM me if you want the coordinates. It can be shuttled too.


----------



## redstripe (Jan 8, 2007)

kidwoo said:


> It's easy.
> 
> Just pedal.
> 
> The upper one is harder.


Saw that one too, almost peed a lil when I accidentlly rode up to it. I was wondering if the lower one was even finished, looks like it might still be under construction. I think after a few more runs I will be confident enough to take a run at, but probibly case it.

Whats the trick to getting through that narrow rock channel near the top of boondocks? Ride the wall on the left??


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> Will hit Annadel's Burma trails this weekend to get some more rock lovin' in. Hitler and the rest [don't know exactly where they is].


Hit up Oat Hill in Napa if you want a mini Dville just make sure you go all the way to the top of the rocks otherwise it just is not fullfilling. :cornut:

Come on out & ride Dom sometime i'll show you the sweet side of CC. :thumbsup:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

redstripe said:


> Saw that one too, almost peed a lil when I accidentlly rode up to it. I was wondering if the lower one was even finished, looks like it might still be under construction. I think after a few more runs I will be confident enough to take a run at, but probibly case it.


The lower one's finished. Just ride to the left of the stump and then pedal. You'll make it first try. It's smoother than it looks.

If you try the upper one, work on making the two right turns before it clean.....not necessarily fast, just clean. Then pedal your balls off.

I think we're going to make that lip wood like the lower one. When we built it the dirt was moist and perfect. It went to hell in the first day.



redstripe said:


> Whats the trick to getting through that narrow rock channel near the top of boondocks? Ride the wall on the left??


When that was first built there was enough dirt/rock to roll through it. Now there isn't really because you sit lower in the notch and your bars/pedals hit.

I just take my left foot off and lean up against the left side and push off. Sometimes it's clean, sometimes not so much

I'm going to see if we can stick some wood in there sometime soon. It annoys the sh1t out of me.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Some of my pics of N* in this link (sorry for the XC stuff 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3275134#post3275134


----------



## GravityD (Jun 3, 2007)

Any pics...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> I think we're going to make that lip wood like the lower one. When we built it the dirt was moist and perfect. It went to hell in the first day.


That would help a lot. I watched someone hit it and the "lip" was about 10" deep of loose moon-dust. The rider cased the landing pretty hard.


----------



## redstripe (Jan 8, 2007)

I take it you helped build the trail, mad props! It was my favorite trail, spent a couple hours riding just that trail, it can get pretty flowy!


----------



## Camronz (Mar 13, 2007)

Lets see some pics. Where you at Drakan.....Bunch of you guys went there this weekend. I gotta see the Rainbow Brite Haro in action...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Khemical said:


> That would help a lot. I watched someone hit it and the "lip" was about 10" deep of loose moon-dust. The rider cased the landing pretty hard.


It certainly doesn't help that everyone skids their brakes straight into the lip when they have no plans on jumping it.

Sticking some pavers in might be an option. I'm tired of having to pedal so hard at it.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I just got back, and holy ****, that was sweet.
I've got a few bruises, scrapes, two twisted ankles, two twisted wrists, and a bunch of fun.
I never found any of you guys, so I rode solo. I also broke my bike within 2 runs and had to rent...
But, my bike sucks even compared to the rentals, so bye bye bike. New one coming.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Just got back tonight. 

Two days riding. Full day sat. and alil longer than half today. 

I really enjoyed Flameout, Gypsy, K-12, livewire,(that step up scares the **** outa me) Just to name a few.I dont remember alot of the names.

Gypsy and the trails on the right side of the Mt. were really powdery. didnt ride to much over there.

Great weekend, filled with WAY to many flats... lots of spills

That N* dirt tastes really good.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Just got back tonight.
> 
> Two days riding. Full day sat. and alil longer than half today.
> 
> ...


Dunno if I saw you guys or not.
I think I did, but I never saw a green 7pt with the group, so dunno. I didn't get to ride with anyone.


----------



## Camronz (Mar 13, 2007)

Someone had to see the Haro X6 that looks like a bag of skittles. Every color of the rainbow. Did you really go? Or did your bike broken from the airline shipping over there?

I put up a 25 ft wallride this weekend. Its about 10 feet in the air after the skyscraper. Get dad to buy you a new bike before you get back....be ready


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

drakan said:


> *I also broke my bike within 2 runs and had to rent...*


I ended up riding a Faith 2.
Black flak jacket, no jersey, and some really nasty funny looking street hockey shin pads. I was on Livewire/Gypsy's tables, woods' rollers and tables, and flameouts upper tables (lowers were corroded).. Also, I ran down k-12 and pho dogg twice on sunday..


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Some photos of Gypsy from yesterday; sweet trail.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is a few from Saturday


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

loooks nice ill going to bethere next weekend. how crowded is it on weekends?


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

I slid right in to the bushes off that thing in big tree the first time i hit it. i was going way to fast to make that corner at the end haha.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

God damnit where was that!
I swear, I went on everything and I didn't find any shore stunts short of the gay stuff on k-12


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

LandonVega said:


> I slid right in to the bushes off that thing in big tree the first time i hit it. i was going way to fast to make that corner at the end haha.


They made a cinderblock berm after the ending of the ladder on big trees so you don't fly off.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

looks good... cant wait to head out there once my bike is built... XD


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

This past Saturday it got relatively crowded (judging from the quantity of people at mid-mountain) towards midday. But this only meant (for me at least) waiting no more than 10 minutes for a lift. Once out on the trails, Gypsy and Flameout for instance were relatively quiet; meaning I didn't see anyone unless I stopped. Not sure about the other trails though.

Other notes, a N* employee said they were offering refreshments at the top of the mountain. A kid I talked to saw a bear the other day. There were some hikers and XCers sharing the lifts (even saw a tandem heading down Coaster). You really don't need to worry about bringing your own water as they have a good amount available at mid-mountain. Plus there are $4 Fat Tire pints available at the pizza joint in the Village. Lots of construction going on; I hear there's a RItz been built up towards mid-mountain - hope this doesn't fcuk up N* catering towards DHers in the summer.



paintballeerXC said:


> loooks nice ill going to bethere next weekend. how crowded is it on weekends?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

drakan said:


> God damnit where was that!
> I swear, I went on everything


Obviously


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Just a little trail update, on Livewire they pulled out the second tabletop in the group of jumps before the step up. They also made the gaps a little bigger on the tables so you don't overshoot as easily.:thumbsup: My only complaint is that on the step up it is easy to launch yourself into the hospital. If you hit it to fast you can land it to practically flat, I found out the hard way. Blew my boxxer and wadded preety good and hurt my wrist Also, Boondocks is closed until the 23rd for logging. I am disapointed at that because it is arguably one of the best trails on the mountain(In my opinion) that will only get better with some rain and this years snow.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

drakan said:


> God damnit where was that!
> I swear, I went on everything and I didn't find any shore stunts short of the gay stuff on k-12


Dude, either your going too fast and blowing by the stuff, or you need to stop and clean the dust from your googles. Can't remember specically were each stunt is but most are off the trails along The Vista express chair, most right below Waterfall. Also theres one off Gypsy.:thumbsup:


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

i went on the top of livewire but the bottom was closed and i went to go and do the top again and it was closed and that was on friday so they must be changing stuff.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Northstar Update as of July 19th:

Boondocks is closed till July 23rd as Novato Kid has mentioned for logging.
LiveWire is off and on, it was closed on Thursday as they were working on the road gap.

All in all don't expect those two to always be open.

Trails Update:
Karpiel: The top of Karpiel really needs some maintenance. A lot of the turns have a lot of wash out trails and can set your line way off. It still rides nice, but could definitely use some attention.
Gypsy: Gypsy is officially off the hook. Thanks to a good 3 weeks of constant riding Gypsy rides really really nice now. All the berms roll good and its not nearly as dusty and soft as it was a few weeks ago.
Speed Control: Like Gypsy, this trail is packed perfectly and fast. One of our favorites.

Other then that it was a solid day at Northstar. The bottom of Pho Dogg (Where the Zig Zags and Stadium Jump are) could also use a little water and attention. Nearly all the trails are riding nice. 

In response to the people that can't find these trails, you really need to study the map, a lot of trails won't ever be exposed from the lift, and these can be the best trails, like: Sticks n Stones, Boondocks, Parts of Dog Bone. You need to explore to find Little/Big Trees, and a new trail thats pretty fun called Playground.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Northstar Update as of July 19th:
> 
> Boondocks is closed till July 23rd as Novato Kid has mentioned for logging.
> LiveWire is off and on, it was closed on Thursday as they were working on the road gap.
> ...


Thanks for the update Raptordude. Heading up there for the weekend in a few hours. I'm soooo stoked!


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

Damn, I'm getting all jazzed about Gypsy now. I rode it on opening weekend and thought it was one of the worst trails there with all the dust and washing out. I wanna fly back to Norcal just to go up there and ride again. Hmmm, checking flights now


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Surfinguru said:


> Thanks for the update Raptordude. Heading up there for the weekend in a few hours. I'm soooo stoked!


Hey rich, i'm heading up there tonight or early tomorrow, let's hook up and ride eh?
kevin


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Hey rich, i'm heading up there tonight or early tomorrow, let's hook up and ride eh?
> kevin


Awwww hellllll yeah! We're taking the ladies with u, so we'll be doing some mellow stuff in the AM then we're off the hook.

I'll be on the red Foes Fly, Scott should be on the silver Demo 9 and Shane will be on the raw Highline. Look for us mid-mountain around lunch time.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Camarokyle said:


> Damn, I'm getting all jazzed about Gypsy now. I rode it on opening weekend and thought it was one of the worst trails there with all the dust and washing out. I wanna fly back to Norcal just to go up there and ride again. Hmmm, checking flights now


Yeah dude opening weekend left a really bad Gypsy taste in my mouth, but its really riding nice right now.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Surfinguru said:


> Awwww hellllll yeah! We're taking the ladies with u, so we'll be doing some mellow stuff in the AM then we're off the hook.
> 
> I'll be on the red Foes Fly, Scott should be on the silver Demo 9 and Shane will be on the raw Highline. Look for us mid-mountain around lunch time.


10-4 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ixquiac (Apr 23, 2007)

*Gypsy and Flameout*

Both Gypsy and Flameout were awesome last weekend (07/15)! They flow really well and defintely fast and less dusty.

Personally I am super glad they took out the middle jump on Livewire. I was up there 2 weekends ago and had a pretty severe crash because another rider had crashed there as well. It was so spectacular I had my camelback explode! Anyway the other rider didn't fair as well, and through out the rest of the day I kept seeing wreck after wreck in the same spot. Rode it this last weekend and wow it was sick. After the step up, I crossed over to the Gypsy run which just completed a super fun run...


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice Nomad.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

On my way back from some riding in Oregon, and already looking at the calander for some more N* action..


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

desmo13 said:


> On my way back from some riding in Oregon, and already looking at the calander for some more N* action..


let me know when your going again. my brother and i are trying too round up a crew to roll up there from the bay area.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

are you cool with weekdays too? a month before I h ave to go back to work


----------



## Ixquiac (Apr 23, 2007)

*Nomad on NStar*

Thanks,

Sound like your Nomad is pretty identical. What type of rear suspension do u have on it? I am thinking of going to the DHX spring for downhilling. Possibly even switching up my Talas for a Vanilla. Problem is this is my do it all bike until I get some more cash to add to my stash.

Late,


ikilledkenny2 said:


> Nice Nomad.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm gonna head up sometime this week... Before Wednesday and stay at least through Sunday. Haven't been up there in a while due to bike problems. How much further along is Livewire?


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Nstar looks like a lotta fun. I really need to get out there and ride...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

matt said:


> I'm gonna head up sometime this week... Before Wednesday and stay at least through Sunday. Haven't been up there in a while due to bike problems. How much further along is Livewire?


maybe 4 times longer than it was on opening weekend :thumbsup:

Watch out for the step-up over gypsy, it took out my friend (sep. shoulder, concussion) and 20 minutes later another rider (broken collarbone).


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Khemical said:


> maybe 4 times longer than it was on opening weekend :thumbsup:
> 
> Watch out for the step-up over gypsy, it took out my friend (sep. shoulder, concussion) and 20 minutes later another rider (broken collarbone).


Yeah last time I was up there they had just finished and opened the step up. So jumps go way beyond that now?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

matt said:


> Yeah last time I was up there they had just finished and opened the step up. So jumps go way beyond that now?


Me and Kidwoo shralped Livewire a few times a couple days ago. It ain't no dirt merchant, but it was still fun as hell. I watched Kevin get blasted over the bars overshooting one of those tabes. Fun stuff.


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

matt said:


> Yeah last time I was up there they had just finished and opened the step up. So jumps go way beyond that now?


The jump line is a lot longer now and some nice berms thrown in too.


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, northstar was fun, they made some awesome improvements. As Surfinguru said above we took the ladies up for saturday morning and they had fun riding the new blue trail coaster on the upper mountain and they also tore it up on mineshaft. After they called it at lunch time we went up and hit livewire a couple of times. Rich, crashed on the step up and gave himself a concussion and a seperated shoulder, which sucked, but the northstar trail patrol showed up and helped him out by giving him a ride down the mountain in the truck. Many thanks to Sara and the other crew members for taking care of my friend!! After we left northstar we took him to the truckee hospital and they were quick, friendly and very professional. Thanks again to the great staff. 

The new stunts and trails northstar have put in are awesome and the new lifts are great. The zepher chair was a little slow going but other than that it was a great addition to the mountain. I think as they get more busy they will add more bike carrier chairs to the cable and it will speed the line up. 

For anyone wondering if it is worth the drive up it's a big thumbs up!


----------



## Ixquiac (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone know if Gypsy is open at the top. The part right after it goes under the livewire stepup up is awesome. Pump bumps and right into a serious of short kickers. ONe of which has a nice stump built into it to give you great kick...


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

Saturday Gypsy was open from the top to bottom.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Me and Kidwoo shralped Livewire a few times a couple days ago. It ain't no dirt merchant, but it was still fun as hell. I watched Kevin get blasted over the bars overshooting one of those tabes. Fun stuff.


were you there on saturday on a black bottlerocket?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

matt said:


> Yeah last time I was up there they had just finished and opened the step up. So jumps go way beyond that now?


Whats up with the bike, not the brake still is it???


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Whats up with the bike, not the brake still is it???


Oh, no. I got everything fixed now. I just had a bent der. hanger and was waiting on a new der, shifter, etc. I got the right adapter for the brake a couple days after the Marin ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

damn i can't wait...i'll be up there shredding on sunday


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Khemical said:


> were you there on saturday on a black bottlerocket?


That was him

Were you in the crew piled up by the step up when we came riding by?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> That was him
> 
> Were you in the crew piled up by the step up when we came riding by?


do you ride weekdays at all? be up there this weekend?

do you by chance know if karl managed to get a hold of a gamut roller for me? i asked him about it at the N* race a while back and he said he would try and get one for me and i'd pay him back. i dropped by olympic a few times but he wasnt there and i had to come back a bit earlier than expected...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> That was him
> 
> Were you in the crew piled up by the step up when we came riding by?


Yep, that was us. Rich (surfingguru) went down hard and then about 20 mins later another rider in almost the exact same spot crashed and broke his collarbone.

the rest of us went back on Sunday, it was sweet, almost no waiting for the lifts :thumbsup:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Yep, that was us. Rich (surfingguru) went down hard


Oh noes!!

lame

Matt: I'm up there every weekend both days. I work every weekday so that's all I got. Karl's gone but I'll see what I can get for you. I know somebody


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Matt: I'm up there every weekend both days. I work every weekday so that's all I got. Karl's gone but I'll see what I can get for you. I know somebody


Thanks yo. See you Saturday.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

sup guys, just checking in. concussion is level2 and the shoulder is level2 seperation. i still don"t remember anything from saturday except a few bits and pieces here and there. big thanx to the trail patrol peeps and especially my crew for sticking around during the whole deal - you guys seriously rock!

bent the rear triangle on the fly and probably some other stuff tbd. bottom line is i'm out of commision for a good long while from this one. seeing the ortho on thursday to see how bad the shouder is. (alreadyhave a labral tear i've been dealing with, so surgery is probably in the cards.) 

there goes the whistler trip......


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Surfinguru said:


> sup guys, just checking in. concussion is level2 and the shoulder is level2 seperation. i still don"t remember anything from saturday except a few bits and pieces here and there. big thanx to the trail patrol peeps and especially my crew for sticking around during the whole deal - you guys seriously rock!
> 
> bent the rear triangle on the fly and probably some other stuff tbd. bottom line is i'm out of commision for a good long while from this one. seeing the ortho on thursday to see how bad the shouder is. (alreadyhave a labral tear i've been dealing with, so surgery is probably in the cards.)
> 
> there goes the whistler trip......


Take your time to heal well & strong. :cornut:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Surfinguru said:


> sup guys, just checking in. concussion is level2 and the shoulder is level2 seperation. i still don"t remember anything from saturday except a few bits and pieces here and there. big thanx to the trail patrol peeps and especially my crew for sticking around during the whole deal - you guys seriously rock!
> 
> bent the rear triangle on the fly and probably some other stuff tbd. bottom line is i'm out of commision for a good long while from this one. seeing the ortho on thursday to see how bad the shouder is. (alreadyhave a labral tear i've been dealing with, so surgery is probably in the cards.)
> 
> there goes the whistler trip......


Buck up man.

You'd be amazed at how quickly you can get a separated shoulder rehabbed. Take care of it and don't be stupid and you might be riding in a month. Cautiously.........but riding.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Surfinguru said:


> sup guys, just checking in. concussion is level2 and the shoulder is level2 seperation. i still don"t remember anything from saturday except a few bits and pieces here and there. big thanx to the trail patrol peeps and especially my crew for sticking around during the whole deal - you guys seriously rock!
> 
> bent the rear triangle on the fly and probably some other stuff tbd. bottom line is i'm out of commision for a good long while from this one. seeing the ortho on thursday to see how bad the shouder is. (alreadyhave a labral tear i've been dealing with, so surgery is probably in the cards.)
> 
> there goes the whistler trip......


I hope you're feeling better today man, you had us worried for a while there 

Heal up fast brotha :thumbsup:

Don't hesitate to let us know if we can help out in any way.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the positive encouragement guys - it means alot. (Kevin, sorry I missed your call yesterday, I was sleeping.) I still have no recollection of the events, but I'm starting to remember little things from the morning. All I can say is thank god I was wearing the TLD SE. I think I'd still be napping wearing had I been wearing anything less. goinmedium (Scott) thinks I gapped the step up and landed in a whip to flat. :eekster:

I haven't spent any time going over the bike yet, but there is an Intense sponsorship in the works, so I'm not sure how much effort to put into repairing the Fly. I do have a spare rear triangle I "should" be able to swap out though...it just depends on whether or not the front triangle is trashed - otherwise, it's rallying the cruiser around the beach for a while.

So, anybody have pictures of the step-up section?


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Just for fun, here's the xray of the shoulder


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Rode for an hour or so at Northstar today. I guess it sprinkled or something earlier so the trails were in decent shape... The new extension on Livewire is pretty snazzy too... I'll be up there tomorrow when they open so if you see someone on an SWD with an orange helmet say maltese.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Who's racing on Sunday?

I know I am! Sport 19-24.


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Surfinguru said:


> Just for fun, here's the xray of the shoulder


Hey, for an old guy your bone density looks pretty good!! I guess we know what that bump bulging above your collarbone was now. You were feeling that one sat, and thinking that the collarbone was broken. Now we know it was just that the collarbone was no longer attached where it should have been.


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

i won't be racing, but I will sure be there on sunday with a couple of ppl


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

*New Rock Wall Ride*

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=282328&stc=1&d=1185505974
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=282329&stc=1&d=1185505975
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=282330&stc=1&d=1185505975


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Wha ttrail is that on asa?:thumbsup:


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Where is that wall ride at?


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Top of the Vista chair.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I saw that rock with the ladder on opening day, what trail will that flow into?


----------



## sltmarc (Jul 26, 2007)

that is a fun wall ride. too bad it flows into little trees.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Next time, we will put the rock in a better place, just for you, sltmarc.
It only flows into Little Trees for now. We have plans...


----------



## sltmarc (Jul 26, 2007)

by the way, thanks for all the hard work the trail crew has put into N* this summer. much appreciated. and the new live wire section is fun


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Internal14 said:


> Wha ttrail is that on asa?:thumbsup:


It's near the start of sticks and stones and little/big trees. you can see it once you get off the top of the lift.


----------



## SCB (May 19, 2007)

I rode N* yesterday for the first time. The place is incredible. It's amazing how smooth Livewire is. The trail is really fun. Except for the step up. That one is too much for me, I never even attempted to clear it. I dug all the tables and doubles on the trail. You can hit them fast with no worries of sticking your front tire into a huge rock upon landing.

Pho Dogg is great! The flow of that trail is perfect. I had my only real wreck of the day on the very beginning of the trail. As soon as you turn left onto the trail from the fire road there are two kickers in a row and a left turn. I hit the first one and landed just a little sketchy. So I hit the second which is in front of you as soon as you land, and got just a little more sketch. A little sketch plus a little more sketch = landing with my front tire into a log on the right side of the trail and going full extension over the bars. I found a nice soft spot to land so it was all good.

My final run of the day was Flameout to WT to Competition. That was a workout. Not very steep but SO rocky and powdery. I felt like I was pedaling back up the mountain for parts of it. 

I meant to take pictures but I had so much fun I never stopped to take any. I cant wait to go back. Maybe next Friday.

Those of you who build the trails; you guys rock.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Race day tomorrow...give me a shout:

Wearing: Grey/Brown Sombio Jersey. Grey Sombio Shorts. Black and Red 661 Flight.
Riding: Green Weyless 67


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Race day tomorrow...give me a shout:
> 
> Wearing: Grey/Brown Sombio Jersey. Grey Sombio Shorts. Black and Red 661 Flight.
> Riding: Green Weyless 67


Damnit, due to ride issues I may not be up there tomorrow.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Damnit, due to ride issues I may not be up there tomorrow.


You missed out. The race was ballin. I got a flat front tire somewhere after Slabs, but just rode it down and ended up with a 4.19. Tried to go get it fixed so I could ride the rest of the day, but my friend stripped my maxle a while back and I need a new one before I can take my wheel off.

Anyway the race was awesome! I love that course.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

matt said:


> You missed out. The race was ballin. I got a flat front tire somewhere after Slabs, but just rode it down and ended up with a 4.19. Tried to go get it fixed so I could ride the rest of the day, but my friend stripped my maxle a while back and I need a new one before I can take my wheel off.
> 
> Anyway the race was awesome! I love that course.


Congratz there man, thats awesom finishing on a flat, takes heart to do that & not give up. :band:

No more selling sun glasses ayy.


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Step Up Pics*

Two from the front, one from the side, and two from the landing. Made em today just for surfing guru. Hope you heal quickly. Sorry for the bad quality lighting was not my friend.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks man. I've been racking my brain for a week now trying to remember what that hit looks like with no luck. Honestly, I don't think I'll ever remember the crash or that day. My buddies are guessing I landed way down at the bottom of the transition.


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting those pics of the step up. The one with the rider in the picture shows just how big that thing is. I'm sure even Surfinguru is stoked the trail crew put in the effort to build it even though it took him out. I think it's a good jump.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Totally! Despite being broken and not much recollection of being up there, all the work that is going on is nothing but a good thing. Keep up the work guys! I will be back!


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Surfinguru said:


> Totally! Despite being broken and not much recollection of being up there, all the work that is going on is nothing but a good thing. Keep up the work guys! I will be back!


And Gals :thumbsup:


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

And gals!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Think this will be good or bad for us come 2009?

"Gracefully perched on Northstar Mountain"


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Why wouldn't it be good? More rooms that they need to keep occupied. Keep building and improving the trails and more people will keep coming there to ride and fill those rooms. Brought my wife up there for the first time this summer and she's hooked. Camping or staying at the motel 6? Um, no....posh condo on the mountain? Um, yeah....


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Surfinguru said:


> Why wouldn't it be good? More rooms that they need to keep occupied. Keep building and improving the trails and more people will keep coming there to ride and fill those rooms. Brought my wife up there for the first time this summer and she's hooked. Camping or staying at the motel 6? Um, no....posh condo on the mountain? Um, yeah....


How many people ride MTB can afford a high class resort for a weekend??

Do you really think people at a high end Hotel looking for a quiet time in the Country without a bunch of crazy fools making noise & getting drunk are going to spend a weekend to say polite thing about you? :smallviolin:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> Think this will be good or bad for us come 2009?
> 
> "Gracefully perched on Northstar Mountain"


When you ride up the gondola look to your right up the mountain, thats where its being built.

So to answer your question...nothing is going to affect it. If you ask me we need some more tourists at Northstar to give it a little more attention, hikers rarely ever make lines longer or take up space...in fact I think they're intimidated by us for the most part...


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

One word....Whistler. Might not have the rooms so far up the mountain, but it's the same concept is it not? High quality accommodations in a mountain resort setting. Yes, not everyone can afford the rates, but considering the proximity to the Bay Area, there's alot of money out there to be had.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I know where it's being built and that's my point; all the DHers hanging out at mid-mountain... will that still be cool with a posh Ritz right there? The concept of a nice hotel at Northstar is fine, and on the mountain even better for the guests; but adjacent to the "chill out" area (the heart of Northstar biking)... hopefully it will be a synergistic relationship.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> I know where it's being built and that's my point; all the DHers hanging out at mid-mountain... will that still be cool with a posh Ritz right there? The concept of a nice hotel at Northstar is fine, and on the mountain even better for the guests; but adjacent to the "chill out" area (the heart of Northstar biking)... hopefully it will be a synergistic relationship.


Well its not like we can't have it there anyway, so its all just a matter of working out. I don't see it causing a problem though.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I think it will be good for the mountain. I imagine that they lose money daily in summer for biking. The cost of employee's, maintaining the trail, etc. Maybe they don't lose as much as they would if their was no biking, but..

So adding another money maker, increasing profile might even make way for improved biking conditions.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

so im gunna be in tahoe this thursday through sunday. i want to make my way over to northstar but don't know if my bike will do ok. i have a planet x ridgeback witha 5 in fork. i usually ride aggressive dirt jump and urban. i guess more what im asking is the trails with fun stuff to much for a hardtail or will i do fine with around 7 years of riding bikes under my belt?


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

*Live Wire*

The next section of Live Wire WILL be open tomorrow for your riding pleasure. Please take it easy til you get it dialed!


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

asa said:


> The next section of Live Wire WILL be open tomorrow for your riding pleasure. Please take it easy til you get it dialed!


I'm sprinting into that beyotch first run.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> I'm sprinting into that beyotch first run.


You don't get to ride it til I do.:ciappa: :ciappa:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Im goin up monday. 

The ride report will come a week late tho..


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

asa said:


> The next section of Live Wire WILL be open tomorrow for your riding pleasure. Please take it easy til you get it dialed!


awesome, and props to your work on the rock wall ride near little trees :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll be up at Northstar Tuesday to Saturday.

Come ride with me, I'll remind everyone later.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

*New Drop Zone*

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=284892&stc=1&d=1186274135


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thats what I needed!

I need a day of practise on those drops, so I can hit the ones on gypsy (tired of going around things)


----------



## cplax22 (May 6, 2007)

i'm planning on going up to northstar sometime this week. whats the best place to rent gear and a bike up there and what gear and bike should i get from the place?


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

New section of Livewire is super fun... sick as hell. There is a new S berm section I have dubbed the snapping turtle. Come into that wrong and it will snap you right off the bike. Do it right and you snap out with enough speed to make the next two jumps without a pedal stroke.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

cplax22 said:


> i'm planning on going up to northstar sometime this week. whats the best place to rent gear and a bike up there and what gear and bike should i get from the place?


post what day you are going. I too am thinking of going up during the week.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> post what day you are going. I too am thinking of going up during the week.


Yo Desmo me and Matt will be up at Northstar riding Wednesday, Thursday and Friday of next week.

Let me know if you're riding.

If you forget who I am on Solstice when we rode I was the guy on the Army Green bike.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

cool, yeah, I remember. Matt, the same matt that has a whole section on my photo page? 
trying to get some peeps from the ridesfo crew to go up. boring driving up and back in a day alone.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> cool, yeah, I remember. Matt, the same matt that has a whole section on my photo page?
> trying to get some peeps from the ridesfo crew to go up. boring driving up and back in a day alone.


yep, i'll be up there. probably heading up monday. riding monday afternoon (maybe), but definitely tuesday until whenever i dont feel like riding northstar anymore.:thumbsup:


----------



## cplax22 (May 6, 2007)

not sure exactly what day yet... most of the week i'll be out on the lake, wakeboardin and stuff. does northstar have some smaller jumps and drops? cuz im not very good


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

cplax22 said:


> not sure exactly what day yet... most of the week i'll be out on the lake, wakeboardin and stuff. does northstar have some smaller jumps and drops? cuz im not very good


They've got pretty much everything. They have pedally trails (Flame Out), tech trails (Karpiel among many others), and a lot of flowy trails, with tables, and jumps (Synyous (sp?)>Karpiel>Speed Control>Last little bit of Karpiel) is always fun.

You'll have fun. If there is a significant drop/obstacle on the trail, they'll have a sign posting an alternate route. You'll deff. improve, just start small and work up


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, they've got something for everyone up there. You will definitely enjoy it more if you can ride everything, because most of the trails cater more to advanced riders... But there are trails like Flameout and stuff to keep intermediate riders entertained.

PS- When you hop off Vista, Sinuous is possibly the flowiest trail on the mountain until the part right before it jumps back onto Flameout. Best berms up there. You can really rail and pump them...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> cool, yeah, I remember. Matt, the same matt that has a whole section on my photo page?
> trying to get some peeps from the ridesfo crew to go up. boring driving up and back in a day alone.


Solo up & back in 1 day suxz. My wife is going back East for 2 weeks so when she gets back it's time for Dville & N* :drumroll:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I will be waiting with bells on Dogonfr 

And cplax22, its great up there. I am am beginner too. you can easily go around any of the stunts/drops etc. And each time you go, you find yourself going over more and more things.

this trip, there is a drop on gypsy ( middle gypsy, drop off a rock, 2-3' ?) thats my goal.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> I will be waiting with bells on Dogonfr
> 
> And cplax22, its great up there. I am am beginner too. you can easily go around any of the stunts/drops etc. And each time you go, you find yourself going over more and more things.
> 
> this trip, there is a drop on gypsy ( middle gypsy, drop off a rock, 2-3' ?) thats my goal.


That's exactly what I do. Each time I go up, have a certain obstacle (usually a drop) that I make sure hit before the end of the day.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> I will be waiting with bells on Dogonfr
> 
> And cplax22, its great up there. I am am beginner too. you can easily go around any of the stunts/drops etc. And each time you go, you find yourself going over more and more things.
> 
> this trip, there is a drop on gypsy ( middle gypsy, drop off a rock, 2-3' ?) thats my goal.


What rock drop are you referring to...if you're talking about the first one hidden in trees don't hit it...its really weird...about a 3-4 foot drop that drops straight into super soft powder. Nose endo all the time.

Is it the one that has that long straight-away right after it? Cause that one is fun but always catches me by surprise.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> What rock drop are you referring to...if you're talking about the first one hidden in trees don't hit it...its really weird...about a 3-4 foot drop that drops straight into super soft powder. Nose endo all the time.
> 
> Is it the one that has that long straight-away right after it? Cause that one is fun but always catches me by surprise.


Yeah, the one with the long straight into it and out of it. no trees/

The one in the trees, that is before the big rock face you rolls down, that one has earned walk status for me, I endo hard on it. it is so soft and cratered, from n00bs like me rolling it, your front tires just sticks in the hole.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

im trying to head up there tuesday or wedsday we will see what happens. got to hike around and check stuff out yesterday can't wait to try it


----------



## Ixquiac (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you talking about this rock drop? I think it isn't as big as the one your describing, but it is super fun.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3324526#poststop


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Woot, looks like I get two N* trips this week. Thursday and Sat.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> Woot, looks like I get two N* trips this week. Thursday and Sat.


I'll be up there on Thursday, lemme know if you wanna ride, I got 2 friends that aren't quite as fast as I am. I can take you down some "fun" stuff. :devil:

I'll be wearing a Black Azonic Jersey, Grey Azonic Pants, and on my Army Green Weyless 67...hopefully bombing some hills and not stacked off in a bush.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

red/grey royal jersey, blue/grey helmet. blue Kumicho.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> Woot, looks like I get two N* trips this week. Thursday and Sat.


Woot i'll be here at work. :incazzato:


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

Did Northstar this past Sunday .. not busy at all, no real waiting around unless you wanted to take the Livewire lift (well, most who take it are going to do Livewire all day long, over and over, right??!).

Being a beginner and mostly XC, some Downieville so far, we stuck to mostly single black diamond trails. According to my rides, this is how the trails rate:

The good:

Big Trees: Nice intermediate stuff with a cool contraption/platform.
Flameout: I have to say this is a cool trail. Goes on forever. May have a tiny bit of uphill but hey, dont be downhill pansies. 
Knick Knack: Too bad the return ride from this trail requires some fireroad (sawmill sucks). I really like how it flows.
Woods: Just a great trail.
Upper Mineshaft: Great stuff. WTF is Lower Mineshaft closed?
Gypsy: Probably the "hardest" single black diamond. I skipped a couple sketchy sections. However, after passing them I realize they're definitely doable. Next time.

The Bad:

PaddyWack: OK so this trail has about 50% uphillish stuff. For me I don't care, I like a little bit of exercise but it was a bummer for others. Also, you need to take Tryumph back UPHILL to get to Sawmill, etc.
Booster: Not sure what direction this should be taken but I rode left to right, to get over to Gypsy & Livewire. This is mostly uphill and some walking required.

Didnt do Livewire or any of the double-black diamond rides. Will hit up Livewire next time.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

*Gypsy trail work*

Howdy! Tomorrow a few of the crew will be installing pavers on the blown out berms on lower Gypsy. Unforturnately, we will have to close the last leg for the day, due to exposed rebar, tools laying about, and such. Please feel free to wave to us and shout encouragement from the chair though :thumbsup:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Northstar is on! my seat is off!

Something tells me I did not do something right.....






Huge props to Asa and the crew, the new drop play area was awesome! being a total noob, it was a great place to build confidence, going from no dropping experience, to the 3rd log drop.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I was up there all last week.

I gotta say...LiveWire was worth the wait. But my new favorite trail is Sticks n Stoners.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Sept 2nd I finally get to go to Northstar!!!!!! Whole family and some bros. Holla if any ya'll will be up there same time. 2003 Silver BigHit w/888r Silver Deviant.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

gah, I got to ride it the opening weekend, then I moved to NY. live wire was crap at the time, and none of the jumps or berms were good, every thing was supper loose. Now I hear livewire is dialed in, every things nice and perfect and freakin stuck in NY with out a bike >.

keep posting pictures, it makes me happier


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

BKnight said:


> gah, I got to ride it the opening weekend, then I moved to NY. live wire was crap at the time, and none of the jumps or berms were good, every thing was supper loose. Now I hear livewire is dialed in, every things nice and perfect and freakin stuck in NY with out a bike >.
> 
> keep posting pictures, it makes me happier


Well LiveWire is now very very long. I will break it down into 3 parts.

Top: The Top is very high speed friendly, let off the brakes and let 'er rip. The road gap always catches me off guard though, the landing is super steep. The 2 tables at the top are prime for whippage.

Middle: The middle is a series of different jumps, mostly table tops and doubles. You need to maintain your speed in order to clear all of them. They are super smooth and rock hard so its easy to boost off them and catch air. There is a really odd right hip jump that has too small of a gap if you ask me. There are MANY super KILLER berms. The kind that you can let go of the brakes and slither through the series of them. The downhill right hander is awesome.

Bottom: Can you say A-Line? The bottom of Livewire is tucked in the woods and is SUPER Flowy. There are smaller sized jumps in here but they are right after perfectly scuplted berms. The S-Berm is my favorite, going right to left never felt so fast. Its a perfect mix of jumps and berms at the bottom.

And with that you should want to go back to Northstar to ride LiveWire right now! .


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Livewire is the shiznit. 

I was up there tuesday and must say I did at least 6 runs on it. 

N* is a drug


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

My favorite thing about livewire, is the relaxation. After battling rocks and loose washing out berms on all the other runs, it;s nice to have a trail that you can just chill on (dont worry, I move over and let all you pinners pass )


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Livewire is pretry damn fun, all the jumps were clearable even with no chain because boondocks claimed my derailler the day before. I hit up every black diamond or double black diamond on the mountain and it was sweet. No section was too hard to ride just fun, even waterfall, slabs, and boondocks just to name a few. Boondocks was definatly my favorite trail there. The new section of livewire was nice, it was alot tighter than the upper section but it stayed moist alot better because it was in the trees. They have already been working on the next section of livewire. Sinuous at the top definatly has the best berms and you can easily link back into karpiel.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

hey raptor im trying to schedule time off to go back up there for like a day trip... let me know when you might be heading back up... and i'll make ledzepp pay for my lift ticket....


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry about the paver to sand pit to paver berms on Lower Gypsy, but we ran out. There is not another paver to be had on the mountain. We need Lowes to sponsor the mountain. Anyone out there buds with the owner of Lowes? Or Home Depot? Or Fred's Lawn and Garden?


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

desmo13 said:


> Northstar is on! my seat is off!
> 
> Something tells me I did not do something right.....
> 
> ...


Hey i saw you up there right after u broke ur seat completely, i was riding a polished faith 1 and i was wearing a blue helmet and pretty much black everything else, and it was at the bottom of big trees on saturday


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

DraVen said:


> hey raptor im trying to schedule time off to go back up there for like a day trip... let me know when you might be heading back up... and i'll make ledzepp pay for my lift ticket....


A lot of things happened since you last rode.

1. I have no bike (Sold it)
2. I'm moving to San Jose
3. LeddZepp Injured Himself

So pretty much we're done for the season. I PMed you asking for your address so Leddzepp could pay up, but he's broke now so......


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

well damn.....i just dont want to go alone for a day ride....


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

DraVen said:


> well damn.....i just dont want to go alone for a day ride....


I hear ya, none of my friends wanted to go with when i went last thursday, so i just brought my ipod and whenever i got a chance to ride with someone i just tagged along.:thumbsup:


----------



## josiahdood (Jul 22, 2005)

Here are some pics of my trip to Northstar this weekend. So much fun. Big trees and Livewire were off the hook. The log drops were really fun, great confidence booster.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i will be there this fri or saterday. not sure yet anyone else going to be there? ill be on a yeti as-x with a blue rouge shirt knee pads and backpack


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Do they roll half day passes? how bad are the memorial day crowds?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Do they roll half day passes? how bad are the memorial day crowds?


Labor Day...best get back to school.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

**** school dude i'mma go ride


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

lol, thats the attitude, who needs school?! cept for those of us uncontrolably bound to it  so go ride for all of us who can't exscape its evil grasp!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

mmhmm!


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

chris head up ... ill be there labor day./...


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Skip school and ride! Just get some sick runs in for us teachers who can't "skip."


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Desmo, what do you teach?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

DraVan, i will be there on sunday most likely but maybe monday if i do go. Would be sick to hok up and shred it. i'll pm ya when i know... it all depenmds on what time we roll through tahoe area from comming home from NM.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll be on the lookout for you two, draVen and ChrisB. I'll just listen for Chris's booming voice to find him, that's all I remember of our ride in Auburn that time.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

asa said:


> Desmo, what do you teach?


8th grade History... well, thats my official job title. Because of where I work, I mainly teach; do not hurt, injure or kill other people. Do not take drugs a lot. Might want to wait to have kids, and my favorite lesson, how to remove chips on shoulders.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

THat wasnt me lol. Look for the grey Iron horse single pivot with the all black 888 and a specialized deviant.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be up there next sat.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> 8th grade History... well, thats my official job title. Because of where I work, I mainly teach; do not hurt, injure or kill other people. Do not take drugs a lot. Might want to wait to have kids, and my favorite lesson, how to remove chips on shoulders.


Never did catch you up at Northstar, maybe next season, but I'll be on a new rig!

I can give you some lessons on Dog Bone :devil: That is, if I don't give myself a lesson as to why you should wear padding.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*9/8*

scottjensen and I rode all of sat. from 9-4 18 runs. It was off the hook. 
Livewire is the shiznit!!! The top section is dialed in, the bottom was just opened friday but was still sick huge burms. All I can say is WOW! Asa and the trail crew have done an excellent job, major props. Cant wait till the 08 season.

PS. Asa no more coffee for the birds :lol:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah livewire is defenetly off the hook. so fast and flowey.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Screw that super slim rock part on Boondocks.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Screw that super slim rock part on Boondocks.


Did someone have a bad time there


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> Screw that super slim rock part on Boondocks.


the part thats like a foot wide? ya, **** that ****.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Screw that super slim rock part on Boondocks.


other than that boondocks is ballin (that and the pedaling)


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Did someone have a bad time there


The side of my A-Frames had a hard time.


----------

